# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Sabit Idrizi

## shigjeta

Sabit IDRIZI u lind më 16 shtator 1955 në Cerajë, fshati më verior i
Kosovës i banuar me shqiptarë. Ka studiuar gjuhën dhe letërsinë shqipe.
Deri më tash ka botuar këta libra:

*Pesha e fundshekullit*, poezi, 1995
*Përderisa është e martë*, poezi, 1997
*Diell me dhëmbë*, poezi, 1998
*Finalja e zhgënjimit...*, ditar, 2000
*Mbretëresha është gjallë*, poezi, 2006
*Zarfi*, roman, 2008

Midis çmimeve letrare, Sabit Idrizi ka marrë edhe çmimin letrar në
nivel gjithëkombëtar Kostandin Kristoforidhi, i cili jepet në Elbasan.
Që nga mbarimi i luftës është shef i Sektorit të Kulturës në komunën e
Mitrovicës, punë të cilën e kryen edhe tash. Tani e shtatë vjet me radhë është edhe kryeredaktor i revistës letrare Fjalë e vale, të cilën e financon Kuvendi i Komunës së Mitrovicës, e të cilën e nxjerr Shoqata e Shkrimtarëve të Mitrovicës Jakup Ceraja. Është redaktor, recensues apo redaktor gjuhësor i mbi 60 librave të autorëve të ndryshëm. Shkrimet e tij letrare janë botuar nëpër shumë revista dhe gazeta që dalin anekënd trojeve shqiptare. Që nga viti 1997 është anëtar i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve të Kosovës. Jeton në Mitrovicë.
Adresa elektronike: sabit_r_idrizi@yahoo.com

Vlerësime të publikuara për krijimtarinë letrare të Sabit Idrizit:

_...Kjo tregon se Sabit Idrizi është një krijues jo lokal i Mitrovicës,
por është një krijues kombëtar..._ (Dr. Agim Vinca)

_... Poezia, kjo çfarë e shkruan Sabit Idrizi, është poezi që e ruan
prestigjin e poezisë, sepse është poezi e një shprehjeje moderne e
sugjestive, që kërkon përqendrim gjatë leximit dhe zbërthimit të shenjave të saj gjuhësore, figurave, metaforave, krahasimeve, antitezave, paradokseve, alegorisë, ironisë, aty-këtu edhe simboleve, nëpërmjet të cilave poeti i shqipton idetë, emocionet dhe botëkuptimin e vet..._ (Dr. Agim Vinca)

._.. Ai (Sabit Idrizi) është një autor që ka talent e dhunti krijuese, që e do krijimtarinë dhe gjuhën në të cilën shkruan. E dashuron doemos gjuhën e poezisë, gjuhën e artit poetik..._ (Dr. Agim Vinca)
_
... Sabit Idrizi (1955) është një zë i veçantë në mjedisin tonë
krijues.._. (Fazli Hajrizi, prof.)

._.. Poeti Sabit Idrizi ka qëndrim aktiv ndaj jetës. Ai është poet me
talent, poet i ndjenjës së disiplinuar, poet që mendon shumë, po që
shkruan shkurt, poet i prirur për një ligjërim të figurshëm e metaforik.
Poezia e tij, e thurur me një gjuhë mjaft bashkëkohore, imponon një
ndjenjë vërtet të ngritur të nevojës për lexim të vëmendshëm, disa edhe
për rilexim të thelluar e studioz. Pra, poezia e tij është e prirur për
një elitë lexuesish..._ (Fazli Hajrizi, prof.)

_...Poezitë e Sabit Idrizit, edhe pse të shkurta (miniaturale), shpesh
janë poemë, një vepër e tërë që të provokon ta lexosh e ta rilexosh, ti qasesh e të meditosh rreth nuancave kuptimore e artistike që i artikulon fuqishëm..._ (Fazli Hajrizi, prof.)

._.. Sabit Idrizi është, padyshim, një ndër zërat autentikë të poezisë
shqipe që krijohet sot në Kosovë.._. (Dr. Agim Vinca)

_... Tipar që e dallon poezinë e Sabitit është dendësia e fjalës, pra
konciziteti i shprehjes, por edhe ironia. Sabit Idrizi është një autor që e zotëron mirë një nga mjetet më tipike të poezisë moderne dhe
postmoderne, ironinë..._ (Dr. Agim Vinca)

_... Sabit Idrizi, me një shije të hollë dhe me një varg jashtëzakonisht mirë të realizuar, përherë i ka qëndruar besnik poezisë  mbretëreshës së arteve..._ (Riza Haziri, prof.)
_ 
... Sabit Idrizi është një poet autentik në letërsinë shqiptare, që ka
krijuar individualitet dhe mënyrë të veçantë të shprehjes.._. (Dr. Agim
Vinca)

_... Poeti Sabit Idrizi ka depërtuar mjaft thellë në psikologjinë e
njeriut tonë të shqetësuar, në aspiratat shekullore, duke çmistifikuar
rrethanat që dikur ishin të pazbërthyeshme, që të mos thuhet të
paarritshme..._ (Dr. Shyqri Galica)
_
... Poezia e Sabit Idrizit karakterizohet, para së gjithash, nga
shqiptimi i mendimit të thellë, figurat, shprehjet e lidhura dhe koncepti refleksiv..._ (Dr. Shyqri Galica)
_
... Sabit Idrizi është një poet i veçantë, me një vokacion të vetin
poetik tërësisht origjinal.._. (Ejup Ceraja, prof.)

._.. Poezia e Sabit Idrizit ka mjaft antiteza të qëlluara me tonalitete të reja poetike, ku dëshmohet pjekuria e tij krijuese dhe ku shprehen të gjitha veçoritë e poezisë autentike, pikënisjet dhe venerimet e
marrëdhënieve të tij ndaj jetës, ndaj vendlindjes dhe ndaj kohës e pakohës në përgjithësi..._ (Vezir Ukaj)

._.. Poezia e Sabit Idrizit është e një niveli të lakmueshëm
ideoartistik..._ (Mexhid Mehmeti)

_... Një lirizëm i veçantë, tërheqës, që mund ta krijojnë vetëm poetët e talentuar..._ (Dr. Shyqri Galica)

----------


## shigjeta

*POEZI*

Të pafatët stë kuptojnë
Të marrët çmenden pas teje
Të çmendurit të krijojnë


*SOT*
_(17 shkurt 2008)_

E ngjeva penën në buzëqeshjet e vonuara të fëmijëve
Dhe e shkrova vargun më të bukur për dritën

I përzjeva ngjyrat e të gjitha puthjeve të zjarrta
Dhe e pikturova ylberisht dashurinë më të virgjër

I vesova lotët e të gjitha nënave zemërplasura
Dhe e kompozova himnin më të dhembshëm për diellin

E mpreha daltën e ndryshktë në kujtimet përvëluese për të rënët
Dhe e latova shtatoren më të lartë të krenarisë

I mblodha të gjitha ëndrrat e plagosura
Dhe e qëndisa kurorën e amshuar të lirisë


*KA DIELL PËR TË GJITHË*
_(Shkruar më 17 shkurt 2008)_

Asgjë e jashtëzakonshme, biri im
Dielli lindi

Në gjoksin tënd të njomë
Në ballin tënd të hapur
Po dritëson

Merre hisen tënde të qiellit
E qëndisi shekujt e dashurisë
Me rreze

E as mos ia lë
E as mos ia merr kujt kurrë


*DIÇKA MË KUJTOHET*

Më 21 mars 2008
Në bibliotekën e qytetit tim
Para disa dhjetëra dashamirëve të letërsisë
I pata lexuar dy poezi të shkruara më 17 shkurt

- Sihariq!!!
Mu drejtua dikush
Me të mbaruar manifestimi
- E ndaluan sërish revistën letrare të qytetit

- Jo, bre!!!
Kisha pas klithur
Dhe kisha pas dalë nga vetja
Krejtësisht...

Ishte Dita Botërore e Poezisë
Muaji i Dytë i Pavarësisë


*ATDHEDASHURI NË DY VERSIONE*

Deri kur dysh-dashuri
Ju kafsho, unë vjell mushkëri


*DIALOG ME NJË PUSHTETAR*

Tha:
- Thonë se poetët jetojnë vetëm pas vdekjes.
- Po, ia ktheva.  Prandaj ne i mbysim ata përditë nga pak.


*GJUHË SHIKIMESH*

I vjedhim diçka njëri-tjetrit me nga një shikim të vetëtimtë
Për çdo ditë pune aty përballë Stacionit të Autobusëve
Ku takohemi rastësisht mëngjeseve të hershëm

Por as përshëndetemi kurrë, as prekemi ndonjëherë
As puth buzë të saja, as ledhatoj bel
Ndaj kjo gjuhë shikimesh, vallë, çka që gërryen kaq thellë


*LAMTUMIRË E DASHUR*

Vetëm kështu të braktisur
Nga jeta ime prej ëndrrash
Të shoh ashtu siç je

As Mollë e Ndaluar
Që joshë për kafshim
As ethe drithëruese
Në gjoksin tim

Je veç një hije
Që sekziston pa diell
Për diell smë deshe
Tash lamtumirë


*FËMIJËVE TË MI*

Këmbëkryq tek dera ua lash zanatin e skamjes
Dhe të drejtën për ta shikuar atdheun
Përherë në sy


*LIRIA*

Liria është e drejta që të mos kesh kurrë të drejtë
Ta bësh pazar diellin

Ajo është gjithçka e mirë që e dëshiron
Edhe për atë tjetrin

Liria është vënia e dorës në zemër
Kur të vjen në shteg të bësh çka të duash

----------


## sabit idrizi

SABIT IDRIZI

*ZARFI*

Biblioteka PROZË

Redaktor
Gani Baliu

Recensent
Miftar Kurti

SHSHM Jakup Ceraja
Mitrovicë, 2008

SHQETËSIM

Kemi filluar të hamë me sy
E të shohim me tyta
Në këtë xhungël zorrësh

Të duam me xhepa
Të urrejmë me bark
Kemi filluar

Kaherë s’kemi qeshur me shpirt
S’kemi qarë me zemër

Kah kështu, o Tokë?!
Kah kështu pa kokë?!


Sot e kësaj dite s’e kam të qartë në ishte vajzë a engjëll.
Isha në zyrën time, në redaksi. Po redaktoja dorëshkrimet për numrin e radhës të revistës letrare “Fjalë e valë”. Pas një trokitjeje të lehtë në derë, brenda u fut një vajzë diku 17-18 vjeçe. Një vajzë e druajtur me një zarf të madh në dorë. E mora për ndonjë krijuese të re, që kishte ardhur për t’i provuar hapat e parë në letërsi, andaj u ngrita në këmbë për t’i dhënë kurajë.
- Urdhëroni! – i thashë, duke ia zgjatur përzemërsisht dorën.
Nga ky gjest imi tepër i ngrohtë e miqësor, ndoshta pse s’e kishte pritur, vajza u hutua tërësisht. Kur ma dha dorën, vërejta se po dridhej.
- Urdhëroni, uluni! – i thashë, më tepër nga droja se s’do ta mbanin këmbët, sesa nga nevoja për ta zgjatur bisedën.
- Sabit Idrizi, nëse s’gaboj? – më pyeti, disi gulçueshëm. 
- Po! – ia ktheva.
E bindur se kishte gjetur njeriun që kërkonte, ma zgjati zarfin.
- Jeni krijuese, sigurisht? – e pyeta jo aq nga kureshtja sesa nga dëshira për t’ia larguar emocionet, që e kishin ngërthyer të tërën.
- Jo! – ma ktheu ftohtë. Këtë zarf e kam “amanet” që ta dorëzoj në redaksinë tuaj. Juve, personalisht, si kryeredaktor.
Vajza, tashmë, ishte qetësuar. Dukej krejtësisht tjetër. Disi e lirë, e qeshur... Sikur të ishte çliruar nga një barrë e rëndë, nga një ankth... Thua se në atë zarf nuk ishin ca letra të shkruara, po një masë plasëse, shkatërruese... Dhe, meqë zarfi tash ishte në dorën time, ajo ndjehej jashtë këtij rreziku, jashtë këtij kobi... Kjo ma shtoj edhe më kureshtjen për ta hapur sa më parë. U ngrita për t’i marrë gërshërët, që, zakonisht, i lija në një dollap afër derës. Dhe... O, Zot! As që kisha vërejtur a dëgjuar gjë e vajza s’ishte më aty! Sekondat ishin në pyetje. S’kisha arritur ta pyesja as për emrin e autorit. Ishte zhdukur?! Vrapova në korridor, si i çmendur, po nuk e pashë gjëkundi. U ktheva, vetëtimthi, në zyrën time, dritaret e së cilës shikojnë nga oborri i ndërtesës dhe, meqë dalje tjetër nuk ka, qëndrova aty deri në fund të orarit të punës, po vajzën s’e pashë se s’e pashë.
Derisa po e hapja zarfin, s’di pse më bëhej sikur po e hapja vetë Kutinë e Pandorës.
Në takimin e radhës, anëtarëve të redaksisë ua dhashë nga një kopje të shumëzuar të dorëshkrimit, bashkë me propozimin tim për ta botuar në vazhdime në numrat e ardhshëm të revistës.
- Në shikim të parë të lënë përshtypjen e një mishmashi shkrimesh zhanresh të ndryshme, mirëpo, po të lexohen me vëmendje, shihet se përbëjnë një tërësi, madje një tërësi të ngjeshur dhe se kanë një lidhje shumë logjike në mes veti, - u thashë.
Për rastin e vajzës që ma kishte sjellë zarfin nuk u tregova fare. U thashë se zarfi kishte arritur përmes postës.
Në takimin tjetër, të gjithë anëtarët e redaksisë ishin të pajtimit që dorëshkrimi të  botohej në vazhdime, mirëpo rreth emrit të autorit secili ngulte këmbë në të veten:
Ganiu: Jam i bindur se është F. L. Vetëm ai shkruan kështu. Ia njoh stilin. Kam “banuar” me të në një dhomë, një kohë të gjatë, në burgun e Nishit.
Miftari: Para se N. A. nuk është kush. Moti s’e kam parë, por me të kam qenë në të njëjtin njësit, me muaj të tërë, në Brigadën e Shalës. Ai shkruante kështu. Kështu fliste.
Ejupi: D. RR. është, s’ka dyshim. Ka qenë nxënës imi. Edhe hartimet me shkrim i shkruante kështu. Po, po, ai është. 
Fazliu: Unë s’ngul këmbë që t’ju bind, po, megjithatë, jam i sigurt se është U. K.
Riza: Një shok imi i luftës, që quhej F. G., gjatë luftës mbante ditar. Jo vetëm stili, po edhe shkrimi i tij është. S’ka fije dyshimi.
Isa: Ju si të doni, po ky duhet të jetë një koleg imi i studimeve. L. P. quhej. Kështu fliste gjithmonë, po s’dihet...
Sa më shumë që bënim përpjekje për ta zbuluar identitetin e autorit të këtij shkrimi, aq më i mjegulluar e më enigmatik na bëhej. Si më i besueshëm dilte njëfarë D. N., që njihej për filozofimet e tij të përhershme pesimiste, që e quan në çmendi, dhe poeti e shkrimtari L. D., që kurrë s’pajtohej me çoroditjen e njeriut e të njerëzimit, me ligjet e shkruara e të pashkruara të kësaj bote tepër kundërthënëse, që e quan në asketizëm të skajshëm.
Më në fund, vendosëm që dorëshkrimin ta botojmë pa emrin e autorit dhe pa kurrfarë ndërhyrjesh.
Vetëm titulli është i redaksisë.



ABSURDET DHE PARADOKSET – ARDHMËRIA IME E ÇMENDUR 

Liria është vënia e dorës në zemër kur të vjen në shteg të bësh çka të duash. Ajo nuk është diçka e jashtme. Përkundrazi. Jashtë vetes sonë ajo nuk ekziston. Pavarësisht prej rrethanave. Ajo është diku në ne. Diku thellë në brendinë tonë të fjetur. Vetëm se duhet ta shprushim, ta shpërthejmë, ta bëjmë... dhe do ta shohim, do ta zbulojmë një tjetër vete brenda vetes sonë të ndrydhur, brenda vetes sonë të stërkequr, brenda vetes sonë të bastarduar. Pa këtë vete tjetër, pa këtë vete të dytë, nuk ka jetë, nuk ka dashuri, nuk ka ardhmëri...
E ne na bëhet se jetojmë, se dashurojmë, se kënaqemi... jashtë kësaj veteje të mbytur vullnetarisht. Mashtrohemi me gjëra krejt të parëndësishme, me gjëra që nuk e formësojnë jetën si jetë dhe mendojmë se po e përjetojmë lirinë absolute. Dhe, ja tash absurdi! Për të arritur deri tek këto gjëra aspak të rëndësishme, aspak të vlefshme (që ne na duket se e formësojnë dhe e kuptimsojnë jetën) ne na duhet ta varrosim në vetvete lirinë e vërtetë dhe të bëhemi: hajna, lajkatarë, servilë, demagogë, hafije, kontrabandistë, kriminelë, smirëzinj, spiunë, kurva e kurvarë... Dhe, kur ta marrim ndonjërin nga këta tituj “të nderuar”, apo shumë tituj përnjëherë (siç e do logjika e këtij lloji) ne na duhet patjetër t’ia nximë jetën njëri tjetrit. Dhe, duke ia nxirë jetën njëri tjetrit, ne e nximë jetën tonë të përbashkët dhe e bëjmë ferr. Dhe kur, kështu vullnetarisht, jetën tonë të përbashkët e bëjmë ferr, dalim e këlthasim, pa fije turpi: Jeta është rrenë! Jeta është kurvë! Jeta është turp! Jeta është hiç!...

Për kategorinë e moralit, në përgjithësi, flasin e normojnë të pamoralshmit.
Ju mund të prekeni, të pickoheni, të putheni, madje edhe të... nëpër këto zyra, sa të doni. Vetëm se, fshehtas! Po u zbulua kush, vaj halli! Në punët tjera mos u përzieni! A morët vesh?! Ë?! AMEN!!!
E mua ma shohin për të madhe që e dua një grua. Ma shohin për të madhe që këtë e them botërisht. Përpiqen t’më detyrojnë që ta ndrydh në vete këtë ndjenjë. Këtë ndjenjë kaq të thellë, kaq të fuqishme, kaq fisnike!... Por mua aq më bën! I kushtoj, madje, edhe poezi kësaj gruaje. I këndoj. Pse jo! Vetëm se këtë grua, që e dashuroj (mund ta merrni me mend pse) kurrë nuk e kam prekur, kurrë nuk e kam puthur, kurrë nuk e kam pushtuar... Vetëm se këtë grua, që e dashuroj (mund ta merrni me mend pse) kurrë nuk do ta prek, kurrë nuk do ta puth, kurrë nuk do ta pushtoj... E, ta dashuroj po, madje përjetësisht. E kam këtë të drejtë dhe do ta shfrytëzoj deri në vdekje.
Nuk i kam hiç në qejf moralizimet, po, megjithatë, kujtoj se jashtë rregullave bashkëshortore nuk ka më rregulla. Dalja prej tyre, vetëm edhe për një çast, nënkupton hyrjen në një terren parregullsie, ku më nuk mund të mbështetesh e të thirresh në diçka njerëzore. Andaj, pretendimet e disa besëthyesve, që edhe në këtë terren të krijojnë rregulla, dalin gjithherë të mjera e qesharake.

Logjika e robit!
I numëroj të padinjitetshmit, puthadorët, servilët, demagogët, hajnat, hafijet, kurvat, kurvanat... në mesin ku punoj e jetoj, i shumëzoj me meset tjera dhe... NAH, PAVARËSIA E PLOTË! NAH, LUMTURIA! NAH, MIRËQENIA!
E populli thotë se druri i njomë digjet afër të thatit.
Digjet që ç’ke me të, po çka pastaj?!
Çka pastaj?
Çka tjetër përveçse sillje në një rreth. Prapë do djem e do vajza që do t’i organizojnë do demonstrata. Prapë do të tjerë që do t’i gjykojnë për prishje të rendit e të qetësisë publike. Prapë një thyerje e madhe. Prapë do rrugë diplomatike. Prapë do djem e do vajza që dalin maleve. Prapë një luftë. Prapë disa që ia kthejnë shpinën Atdheut. Prapë disa të tjerë që dëbohen me dhunë. Prapë shumë lot. Prapë shumë gjak. Prapë shumë varre. Prapë përfundimi i luftës. Prapë kthimi i madh. Prapë rindërtimi i vendit. Prapë turri i atyre që s’bënë asgjë për Atdheun për t’u punësuar të parët. Prapë do spiunë e do tradhtarë nëpër poste të larta. Prapë pasuria në duart e disa të pandërgjegjshmëve. Prapë disa të ndërgjegjshëm që vuajnë, që heqin keq... Dhe... prapë këtu ku jemi, për t’u përgatitur sërish për të njëjtën rrugë.
I numëroj të..., i shumëzoj me... dhe... NAH, PAVARËSIA E PLOTË!!! NAH, LUMTURIA!!! NAH, MIRËQENIA!!!

Po druaj mos po dalin të vërteta dyshimet e një profeti tashmë të harruar, profecitë e të cilit, tash vonë, i pata lexuar në një libër të vjetër.


DYSHIMET E PROFETIT ALKOMIN

Me këmbëngulësinë e tyre të përhershme për të fituar sa më shumë dituri dhe për të jetuar skajshmërisht ndershëm, tashmë kanë fituar dashurinë dhe besimin Tim të përjetshëm, andaj, sa herë që të më afrohen e të ma rrezikojnë Mbretërinë Time Qiellore, s’do t’ua fundos më Atlantidën, por do t’i rrethoj me krijesa të çuditshme, që kanë formën e njeriut e që janë të mbushura përplot urrejtje ndaj çdo gjëje që ekziston e nuk ekziston dhe, përmes tyre, do t’i gjuaj me shekuj terri, derisa të lodhen aq shumë sa të mos mund të më zënë me shekuj të tërë drite.
Diçka të tillë po mendonte Krijuesi shumë vjet para lindjes së profetit Alkomin, të cilin kishte vendosur ta dërgonte profet në vendin më të lulëzuar të Mbretërisë Tokësore.
Mbreti pellazg, Atlashtini, lëshoi shikimin e venitur nga pleqëria kah shtigjet e pafundme të lashtësisë dhe kapi fijet që çonin dikah lartësive.
“Atje lart është Krijuesi”, tha i gëzuar mbreti.
“Krijuesi krijoi nga dashuria, i krijuari dashuri duhet të jetë”, mendoi.
“E dashuria është diçka e shenjtë, e paskajshme, e paprekshme – diçka e lirë”, përfundoi.
Pastaj thirri oborrtarët e vet për t’ua komunikuar vendimin që mori.
“Iliri të quhet, tash e tutje, ky vend i bukur, ky vend i lirë. Jetofshi gjithmonë në paqe dhe liri! Të keni besim tek njerëzit, t’i doni ata ngado që të vijnë. Gjithkah të ndërtoni ura, vetëm ura”. 
Kështu tha i urti mbret Atlashtin dhe vdiq i lumtur.
Kur erdhi profeti Alkomin në Iliri, legjenda për Mbretin Dashuri ishte krijuar. Po atë ditë, në amfiteatrin e madh të kryeqytetit, po luhej opera “Mbreti Dashuri flet me Krijuesin”. Në sallën solemne të Bibliotekës së Qytetit përurohej libri i shkrimtarit të madh Ilir Pellazgut “Urat dhe Mbreti Dashuri”.
Profeti sikur parandjeu diçka të kobshme në lumturinë e madhe të këtij populli të urtë.
“Këtë popull të mirë do ta mynxyrosë pamëshirshëm dashuria, besimi i madh në njerëz”, tha profeti dhe nxori rruzaret e tij të arta dhe përmes tyre drejtoi shikimin engjëllor nga ardhmëria. Pa e pa profeti Alkomin deri në paskajshmëri dhe fytyra e tij hyjnore mori një pamje të trishtueshme.
Dikur vonë, diku në thellësi të shekujve, pa rrezet e praruara të dritës që po vinin dhe sikur erdhi në vete.
“Shqipëri do të quhet ky vend i bukur kur do ta mundë terrin”, u çudit profeti. “Po, deri atëherë, sa shumë terr do të mbjellin të tjerët në këtë oazë drite e qytetërimi. Sa keq do ta shëmtojnë këtë bukuri që krijoi ky popull i vyeshëm dhe i mençur”.
Profeti Alkomin ndjeu dhembje për ardhmërinë e këtij populli deri në thellësi të qenies së vet hyjnore. 
“Ç’është kjo, vallë?!”, shtrydhi ai vetveten.
Cila ishte porosia e Krijuesit? Ç’këshilla duhet dhënë këtij populli, o Zot! Dhe, pasi shteri gjithë profecinë e vet dhe kurrsesi të zgjidhte enigmën, iu drejtua për ndihmë Krijuesit.
“Ti që më dërgove, më ndihmo!”, i tha.
Krijuesi nuk foli.
“Më ndihmo, o Krijues i Gjithësisë!”, thirri prapë profeti.
Krijuesi nuk u përgjigj.
“Më ndihmo, o Zot i Plotfuqishëm!”, u lut së treti.
Po Krijuesi prapë nuk foli.
Atëherë profetit Alkomin iu kujtua se heshtja e Krijuesit do të thotë: “Unë jam Një dhe tjetër s’ka”, prandaj nuk iu lut më por ra në mendime.
Dyshimi se çdo gjë ishte krijuar nga dashuria po e brente tmerrësisht.

Jepja një grimë pushtet të ligut dhe ndal e shih seri me sy!
Mua, ish-bashkëveprimtarë të dashur, po më dhemb diçka tjetër. Po më dhemb diku ngjeti. Diku edhe jashtë vetes sime...
Ju lutem, për hir të kësaj diçkaje, që aq gjatë e aq me afsh e ëndërruam dikur, mos ma lëndoni brendinë time të etur për dashuri! Mos ma shprushni një pjesë rebele të qenies sime paqësore, të dashuruar në dashuri të përjetshme. Ju lutem! Shumë ju lutem!

Kohë turresh!
Turr për ta marrë pushtetin! Turr për ta zënë ndonjë post!
Asgjë e keqe, do të thoni ju. 
Hiç, do të shtoja unë, sikur të mos i shihja nga afër këto paudhësi.
Tek ne marrja e pushtetit dhe turri për ndonjë post, njëherë për njëherë, nënkupton turrin pas privilegjeve për vete, për familje dhe për farefisin e gjerë. Sytë janë me pa!
Turri për pushtet e për poste duhet të bëhet për qëllime tjera. Krejt për qëllime tjera.
Çka t’i bësh! Krejt varet prej karakterit të njeriut. Së pakut, sikur të mos synonin që të jenë edhe të respektueshëm këta farë grykësish të mjerë!
Unë për vete i respektoj dhe u përulem, deri në tokë, të gjithë atyre që bëjnë përjashtim nga ky “rregull”. 

Kush, bre?! Aiiiih! Ai, a?! Kur s’është i zoti për t’i punësuar fëmijët e vet, si mund t’u prijë të tjerëve?! Hajt, bre, pashë Zotin! Shokët e tij edhe pulat i kanë punësuar e ai as një fëmijë të vetin. Lëre, lëre! Qe sa vjet u krye lufta, o dajë!
Nëse, për shkak të edukatës që kam, s’dua të bëhem dredhaq, ndërskëmbcaxhi, bërrylaxhi, i pafytyrë, hajn, dolloverxhi, klanaxhi..., s’do të thotë se jam aq i marrë sa të mos i kuptoj të gjitha këto paudhësi që po ndodhin. Në virtyte e punë të mbara, urdhëroni e garojmë kur të doni.

Atdhedashuria, që mua përherë më zgjon asociacione të njerëzimdashurisë, dëshmohet vetëm atëherë kur nuk funksionojnë rregullat. Vetëm atëherë kur mungojnë mekanizmat për t’i ndëshkuar ata që i shkelin dhe nuk i përfillin ato.
Ata u kthyen pas mbarimit të luftës. Nga pallatet që i ndërtuan këtu, mezi duken kasollet tona. Nuk e paguajnë as rrymën, as ujin, as shërbimet për largimin e hedhurinave, as tatimin... tashmë gati dhjetë vjet. I kanë punësuar të gjithë anëtarët e familjes, që janë të aftë për punë, ndërsa fëmijët i shkollojnë pa kurrfarë problemi.
Sa lart valonte flamuri kombëtar mbi shtëpitë e tyre ditën e pavarësimit të vendit. Mbi çatitë e përdheseve tona prej qerpiçësh mezi dukej i bekuari!

Kush thotë se politikanët e vendit tim, Qeveria, Parlamenti, kuvendet komunale, qeveritë komunale... nuk dinë të bëjnë politikë! Dinë që ç’ke me të! “Përparësi në ndërtimin e shtëpive të djegura e të shkatërruara gjatë luftës, në punësim, në shkollim, në furnizim me energji elektrike, në furnizim me ujë, në... - atyre që e penguan dhe po e pengojnë vazhdimisht mirëqenien e këtij vendi, atyre që s’bënë gjë për këtë vend, atyre që e shkatërruan këtë vend...”, thonë ata. “Kjo është në të mirë të vendit! Kjo e çon vendin përpara!”.
Mesazh se jo mahi, po ndodhi e u përsërit edhe një herë (larg qoftë!) diçka nga historia! 
Ç’persekutim cinik i ndërgjegjes së këtij populli!!! 

Ruaju, drejtor! Oh, e mjera unë për ty! Ruaju se po shpërthen!
Afër 200 metra larg grumbullit të njerëzve kureshtarë, që prisnin identifikimin a shpërthimin e një sendi të dyshimtë (ku u dëgjuan këto klithje histerike të një gruaje) ushtarët e KFOR-it francez gjetën një çantë të vjetër grash.

Armatë e të papunëve!
Në listën e pagave e gjeta edhe emrin e B. N., i cili ka një vit që është në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës.


MËDITJA

- Ja, ky është padroni! – ma tërhoqi vërejtjen Urimi, një mik imi i vjetër, ditën e parë kur ia fillova punës. Kjo pëshpëritje e tij në vesh m’u duk si një kërcënim i butë e miqësor që të jem i kujdesshëm në punë, sidomos në prani të atij djaloshi simpatik që po vinte drejt nesh.
Nga kati i tretë i ndërtesës ku punonim, fytyra e djaloshit që po vinte m’u duk e njohur. Ai po përshëndetej me kolegët e mi punëtorë atje poshtë te përziersja e betonit. Pas pak, ata e rrethuan dhe ç’i pëshpëritën diçka, duke bërë me kokë nga unë. Në fillim, as kjo e as vështrimi disi enigmatik i Urimit nuk më bënë përshtypje. Sigurisht ndonjëri prej tyre më njeh dhe po ia tregon hallet e mia, mendova.
- Më duket si fytyrë e njohur, - i thashë, pas pak, Urimit, pa e kthyer fare kokën nga ai.
Me Urimin ishim shokë të ngushtë, që prej kohësh. Ishim vazhdimisht bashkë, sidomos gjatë kohës së luftës. Kurrë nuk jemi kursyer për njëri – tjetrin dhe gjithmonë jemi kuptuar lehtë, andaj vonesa e ndonjë reagimi të tij, pas fjalëve të mia, sesi ma bëri, për një çast, krejtësisht të huaj.
- Urim! – i thirra instinktivisht, duke u kthyer rrëmbimthi nga skela ku po muroste.
- Hë! – mezi dëgjova zërin e tij, sikur të vinte nga thellësia e tokës.
Ai e kishte ndërprerë punën dhe po më vështronte, disi, me keqardhje. Sytë e tij, aq sa m’u dukën të huaj, po aq edhe të frikshëm. S’isha mësuar të më shikonte askush ashtu. Aq më pak Urimi. Diçka po ndodhte e unë ende nuk po e merrja vesh. Mbase ajo pëshpëritja atje poshtë!... Një Zot e di çka gatuhet këtu, në këtë mes injorantësh, që, përveç parasë, nuk njohin gjë tjetër, mendova.
- Fytyrë e njohur, thatë?! – m’u drejtua, për herë të parë në shumës, Urimi. – Ah! Po, po, ti e njeh, nëse s’e ke harruar, - belbëzoi i hutuar, sikur të fliste me vetveten e jo me mua.
Derisa pronari i kompanisë po ngjitej drejt nesh, Urimi ma tha edhe emrin e tij.
Një klithmë habie, s’di as vetë çfarë, doli krejtësisht e pakontrolluar nga qenia ime.
Habibin e kisha njohur qysh kur ishte fëmijë. Ishte një djalosh tepër problematik. Familja e tij kishte një respekt të veçantë për mua. Shpesh më ftonin për t’i folur e për ta këshilluar që t’i kthehej jetës normale. Sa e sa vajzat, gjatë kohës së okupimit, e kishin ndërprerë shkollimin sherri i tij! Sa e sa vjedhje kishte bërë! Sa e sa ngatërresa! Sa e sa herë kam përdorur autoritetin tim për të pajtuar familjet tjera me familjen e tij për hajni e sherre të tjera që i bënte! Dhe vetëm atëherë kur u përhap lajmi se Habibi kishte shkuar diku jashtë vendit, lagjja dhe qyteti morën frymë pak më lirshëm.
- Puna e mbarë! – dëgjova një zë të njohur që më shkëputi përnjëherë nga ato kujtime të largëta e të hidhura. Ishte ky zëri i Habibit, pronarit të kompanisë më të njohur në vend.
Edhe pse Urimi ishte nja 7-8 vjet më i ri se unë, Habibi u drejtua së pari nga ai dhe e përshëndeti ngrohtësisht.
Urimi ishte mjeshtër i zoti në ndërtimtari. Unë isha një punëtor i thjeshtë krahu. Madje një punëtor shëndetlig. Kjo ishte dita e parë që po punoja në ndërtimtari dhe më mungonte kondicioni. Edhe mosha po e bënte të veten. Vetëm falë autoritetit të Urimit si mjeshtër, unë ia kisha filluar këtu punës. Më pranoi krye në veti për të punuar ndonjë ditë, ngase kisha mbetur shumë keq në pikëpamje materiale. Ishte ky muaji i gjashtë që kisha ngelur pa punë, pas disa reformave që ishin bërë në sektorin ku punoja. S’kisha të holla as për bukë e cigare, e lëre më për letër e gjëra të tjera.
- Si je, zoti shkrimtar! – m’u drejtua ftohtë Habibi, pasi që ishte përqafuar ngrohtësisht me Urimin.
- Mirë, zoti drejtor! – ia ktheva me një buzëqeshje të lehtë. – Ja, kështu, siç më shihni! – dhe i ngrita duart lart për t’ia tërhequr vërejtjen se në ç’gjendje isha katandisur.
Trupin tim të përlloçur e të larë në djersë ma përshkoi ngeshëm një vështrim i tij përbuzës, siç shikohet keq një qen i zgjebosur.
Kisha mbetur keq. Fyerja, që po më bëhej kështu sy botës, më së pakut i shkonte karakterit tim, por, për çudi, në ato momente ndjehesha krejtësisht i paaftë për të ndërmarrë çkadoqoftë. Kthimin tim të pakontrolluar kah Urimi instinkti i tij e kuptoi si kërkesë për ndihmë mikut në ato çaste të vështira dhe iu drejtua gati me ton kërcënues Habibit.
- Si nuk keni turp ta fyeni kështu një shkrimtar kaq të njohur, një njeri kaq të respektueshëm! – i tha i mërdhezur në fytyrë.
Toni i ashpër i Urimit, sado që po më mbronte mua, më frikësoi. Më kapi droja mos po ma shihte sherrin e po mbetej edhe ai pa punë. Dhe, derisa prisja shpërthimin bombardues e hakmarrës të Habibit, duke na sikterisur të dyve tatëpjetë shkallëve, për çudi, dëgjova zërin e tij të qetë e miqësor që iu drejtua Urimit.
- Ti, Urim, je mjeshtër i zoti. Pa ty kompania ime nuk do të ishte kjo që është. Mirëpo, kohëve të fundit, punët nuk po shkojnë sipas dinamikës së paraparë. Nuk të duhen këtu shkrimtarë e artistë, po punëtorë të fortë krahu. Edhe dy javë i ke për ta dorëzuar objektin. Ti duhet të angazhosh në punë djem të rinj e jo parazitë që vetëm sorollatën poshtë e përpjetë. Për këtë ma tërhoqën vërejtjen edhe punëtorët atje poshtë.
I tha këto fjalë dhe ashtu, me ftohtësi kompjuteri, u nis shkallëve tatëpjetë, pa u përshëndetur fare.
Kisha mbetur si statujë. Përbrenda ndjehesha krejtësisht – krejtësisht i zbrazët. Midis fajtorit që për një ditë gati kishte rrënuar një kompani të fuqishme dhe skamnorit që po i merrej kafshata e vogël e gojës, duke u fyer kaq rëndë, nuk dija cili isha. Nuk di sa kisha qëndruar ashtu, por e di se dikur isha kthyer kah Urimi. Ai po shikonte papërcaktueshëm diku në horizont. E dija se çkado që po shikonte, po e shihte turbullt, ngase sytë i ishin mbushur me lot. Një ndjenjë e fuqishme miqësie më grishte pareshtur që t’i afrohesha e ta përqafoja pushtueshëm, por kisha frikë se do të shpërthente në vajë, ndërsa kjo më së pakut më duhej në ato çaste të rënda. Sot e kësaj dite nuk e kam të qartë a më dëgjoi kur i thashë “shkova”, edhe pse s’kishin mbetur as dy orë të plota për të mbaruar orari i punës. Vetëm e di se, kur e kalova përziersen e betonit, dikush më thirri nga prapa:
- Zoti shkrimtar! Zoti shkrimtar!
Ktheva kokën dhe pashë të vraponte drejt meje njëri nga kolegët e punës.
- Hë?! – ia bëra ftohtë, posa m’u afrua. 
- Me të parin të vishë ta marrësh mëditjen për sot. Kështu na porositi drejtori,- tha dhe deshi të kthehej.
- Jo, nuk më duhen gjë! – ia ktheva i vendosur. Mëditjen e sotme po ta falë ty. Ta pini nga një kafe bashkë me kolegët tu dhe me drejtorin.
Një ndjenjë të përzier habie dhe gëzimi, që dinë ta shprehin vetëm idiotët, e lash në fytyrën e tij të vrazhdë dhe u nisa... 

E për gjuhën e lotit shkojnë e thonë e çka nuk thonë. Të gjithë po rrejnë! Pasha  t’Madhin Zot, po rrejnë!

Ata as sot nuk janë të vetëdijshëm se rrebeshet të përlajnë.
Pas tërmeteve dhe luftërave duhet të pastrohet terreni nga mbeturinat për t’i vu themelet e reja. Kjo logjikë mbizotëron gjithherë dhe gjithkund.
Pra, i kisha duart e lira për të vepruar, merret vesh, sipas disa rregullave që i kishim caktuar më parë.
Ata i gjeta aty. Më pritën jashtëzakonisht mirë. Më nderuan tej mase. Nga shokët kisha vërejtje se nuk po bëja asgjë në pastrimin e terrenit dhe në vendosjen e themeleve të reja. Ndoshta edhe kishin të drejtë, por unë s’mund të veproja ndryshe. Është në karakterin tim që gjithherë të jem në anën e të ligut, në anën e të dobëtit, në anën e të pambrojturit... Ata, me gjasë, s’kishin bërë gjë të keqe. Nuk i largova. Përkundrazi. I mbrojta më shumë se veten time.
Dhe doli se shokët kishin pasur të drejtë. Së paku në diçka. Këtë e vërtetova më vonë, fatkeqësisht. I ligu e i dobëti përherë i lig dhe i dobët mbetet. E unë tash s’mund të jem aq i lig e aq i dobët sa t’ua them troç se ç’presion më bënin dikur do “llokuma”, do “zemra”, do “loçka”, do “shpirtra”... të tashëm për t’i larguar ata nga puna.
Kërceva Drinin, t’ç... pelën.
Tash, moszbatimi i ndonjë urdhri që jap hiç nuk më befason. Përkundrazi. Është krejt logjike kjo rrjedhë. Derisa luftohej në Prekaz, dikush përkundej lezetshëm në prehrin e drejtorit a të shefit të vet të dhunshëm dhe s’lodhte as kokën bile pse digjej flakë Kosova.


SHTËRPINJTË, AKTET E VETËFLIJIMIT DHE PUSHTETI

Jezu Krishti u vetëflijua për mëkatet e të tjerëve, duke zgjedhur, me vetëdije, një vdekje të mynxyrshme. Dhe, derisa po përjetonte çastet e fundit të këtij tmerri, po ata njerëz, për mëkatet e të cilëve po vuante aq shumë, e përqeshnin dhe e fyenin paturpësisht, ndërsa ai lutej: “Fali, o Zot, se s’dinë çka bëjnë!”

Shtërpinjtë

Po të zhvishen nga figuracioni poetik vargjet:

Të tjerët, që vetëm vëzhgojnë nga bregu
Janë shtërpinj të padukshëm
Që nuk i takojnë asnjë kohe

do të dilnin kështu:

Të tjerët, që nuk bëjnë asgjë për atdheun e tyre
Janë njerëz të pafytyrë e të poshtër
Që u përshtaten të gjitha kohëve

Dhe, të tillët nuk është fare vështirë të njihen. Në kohë furtunash ata nuk duken, ngase fshihen diku nëpër gëzhojat e mjerimit të vet dhe presin në heshtje. Instinkti i qyqarisë ua ka zhvilluar së tepërmi shqisën e të nuhaturit, kështu që shumë shpejt i hetojnë kthjellimet. Janë brejtës të hatashëm, prandaj të parët bëjnë turr që t’i shijojnë frutat e ëmbla të kohëve që i sjellin të tjerët. Dhunti tjetër e këtyre zvarranikëve është përvjedhja. Dinë të përbirohen e të futen gjithkund, përmes deriçkave që nuk shihen. Po t’u vijë rasti, dinë të kafshojnë tmerrshëm. Nuk skuqen fare as atëherë kur i përdhunojnë e i përqeshin fshehurazi edhe ata që u flijuan e flijohen, përveç tjerash, edhe për qyqaritë e tyre.
Nga zvarritja e tyre tinëzare e hanë shtatin edhe kohët që vijnë. 

Aktet e vetëflijimit

Është shumë logjike të thuhet se aktet e vetëflijimit nuk i kuptojnë dhe i keqinterpretojnë vetëm të pamoralshmit. Ne, në këtë rast, qëllimisht po i marrim vetëm këto dy ekstreme, pra ekzekutuesin dhe mohuesin, ndonëse në mes të këtyre dy kategorive është një det i tërë karakteresh, që nuk mund të studiohen as përafërsisht edhe po të hulumtohen gjithë jetën.
Një akt i vetëflijimit, për aq sa është i kushtëzuar nga niveli i ndërgjegjësimit të individit për një çështje madhore dhe shumë sublime, po aq kërkon edhe guxim e gatishmëri fizike e shpirtërore. Andaj, nuk është çudi që aktet e tilla nuk mund t’i bëjë dhe nuk mund t’i kuptojë gjithkush. Niveli i atyre që i kryejnë këto akte është mbimesatar, për të mos thënë hyjnor, prandaj shpeshherë ata keqkuptohen dhe keqinterpretohen edhe nga niveli mesatar i të kuptuarit. Karakteri i mohuesve dhe i atyre zvarranikëve, që i cekëm më lart, është diçka tjetër. Në rastin e tyre s’ke si të mos e përkujtosh përherë aktin madhor të Jezu Krishtit, i cili u vetëflijua për mëkatet e të tjerëve, duke zgjedhur, me vetëdije, një vdekje të mynxyrshme. Dhe, derisa po përjetonte çastet e fundit të këtij tmerri, po ata njerëz, për mëkatet e të cilëve po vuante aq shumë, e përqeshnin dhe e fyenin paturpësisht, ndërsa ai lutej: “Fali, o Zot, se s’dinë çka bëjnë!”.
Përveç vetëflijimit të gjësë më të shtrenjtë, siç është jeta, për një çështje shumë madhore, siç është liria (për këtë arsye dëshmorët janë kategoria më e lartë e ndërgjegjësimit dhe ne atyre u përfalemi për jetë e mot) ka edhe forma tjera të vetëflijimit, me të cilat autorët e tyre përpiqen të arrijnë efekte fort fisnike për çështje shumë madhore. Kështu, ata me vetëdije të plotë heqin dorë nga shumë të drejta dhe të mira që u takojnë ndershmërisht, për t’ua tërhequr vërejtjen atyre që e mbajnë timonin se anija nuk po shkon në drejtimin e duhur. Kjo bëhet vetëm në rastet kur shteren të gjitha mundësitë tjera të bindjes. Pas akteve të tilla, në të shumtën e rasteve, pason zhgënjimi. Dhe ironia e gjithë kësaj është, shikuar tash nga një kënd tjetër, se po ata, për mëkatet e të cilëve bëhet ky vetëflijim, vazhdojë t’i shfrytëzojnë dhe t’i shijojnë padrejtësisht po ato “të drejta” dhe po ato të mira, nga të cilat ka hequr dorë vullnetarisht i vetëflijuari.
Ndëshkimi i kohës për këtë mosdëgjueshmëri të arsyes, herët a vonë, mund të jetë tepër i ashpër për të gjithë.

Pushteti 

Në mes këtyre dy karaktereve skajshmërisht të kundërta, që u cekën më lart, ka karaktere e karaktere. Dhe, nga kjo xhungël karakteresh të mesme duhet të ndërtohen pushtetet. Themi nga kjo xhungël karakteresh të mesme, ngase dy kategoritë e para vetë koha do të duhej t’i privonte nga një e drejtë e tillë, për shkaqe krejtësisht të ndryshme.
Kjo, në asnjë rast, nuk duhet kuptuar si diferencim, por si rrjedhojë logjike e proceseve të zhvillimit të shoqërive në fazat e tyre më delikate.
Sukses apo dështim – krejt varet nga aftësia e të kuptuarit drejt të këtyre dy skajshmërive. 

Ekzistojnë disa rregulla të pashkruara, të cilat janë të çdokohshme dhe të gjithkundshme.
Dikur, atij që vepronte në kundërshtim me rregullat morale të familjes, edhe po të ishte më i vjetri, i merrej apo nuk i jepej fare posti i Zotit të Shtëpisë. Atin, edhe po t’ia falte dikush, ai nuk duhej ta kalëronte (ngase ishte e pandërgjegjshme) përpara se t’i vente në vijë të mbarë të gjitha punët në familjen e tij.
Tash, gjithë ky “salltanat” përballë gjithë kësaj varfërie të skajshme dhe as që skuqet kush bile!
Sa e sa “atllarët” dhe “superatllarët”, të blerë me djersën e këtij qytetari të varfër, kalërojnë sot, hiç pa ndalë, pa kurrfarë nevoje, rrugëve të vendit tim.
Po të ishin aq të ndërgjegjshëm sa ta përfillnin proporcionin e privilegjeve të veta me zhvillimin e vendit, atëherë, e shumta e shumta, funksionarët tanë do të mund të shkonin në punë me motoçikleta zyrtare, në mos me  biçikleta. Flas për nivelin vendor, ngase sa u përket niveleve lokale – s’ka fije dyshimi se ata do të duhej t’i pështynin këmbët. 

Ia luajtëm nënën komunizmit!
Kujt i kërcet sot a je shqiptar a çka dreqin je! Me rëndësi të dish anglisht, ta zotërosh kompjuterin, të kesh telefon mobil, veturë... Ani drejtshkrimi! Gjuha standarde! Ta psh... drejtshkrimin e gjuhën standarde! Kush ka kohë sot të merret me këto cikërrima, o dajë?! Me këto punë të kota?! Me rëndësi të jesh njeri! Njeri të jesh! E pat puna e kufijve! S’do të ketë më as kombe. Kaloi ajo periudhë. Të gjithë do të jemi një. Një do të jemi të gjithë, a kupton?!

E gjeta një letër cinike të redaktorit të një gazete, në të cilën, një miku im i kahershëm, kishte punuar (me honorar) si përkthyes dhe redaktor gjuhësor.
Përgjigja e tij ishte:


ZOTI REDAKTOR,

Ndërhyrjet e mia në artikuj dhe vërejtjet që i kam përcjell tek ju përmes koordinuesit të punëve kanë qenë shumë të sinqerta, kolegjiale dhe fisnike. Një letër juaja, që arriti këto ditë në adresën time, m’u duk si tepër tendencioze, fyese dhe cinike, andaj, lidhur me këtë, desha t’i them disa fjalë.
Unë, për veten time, çfarëdo pune që marrë përsipër, me pagesë a pa pagesë, përpiqem që ta kryej me përkushtim, me nder e me sinqeritetin më të madh. Në anën tjetër, kurrë në jetën time nuk kam marrë përsipër, e nuk do të marrë as në të ardhmen, punë që nuk i njoh e që nuk mund t’u dal zot, cilësi këto që, fatkeqësisht, nuk i kam vërejtur tek disa prej jush. Pra, nuk është këtu fjala, zotëri, për gabime thjesht gjuhësore e teknike, por për paqartësi në shprehjen e mendimeve dhe për mosrespektim apo mosnjohje të rregullave më themelore të gjuhës, për çka më është dashur të kërkoj sqarim, ngase nuk jam profet që të di se çka ka dashur të thotë ky apo ai gazetar, në këtë apo atë fjali çatalle. Në rastet e tilla kam intervenuar tek koordinatori, përndryshe, po t’i ktheja artikujt për gabime të shumta gjuhësore, atëherë do të duhej t’i ktheja gati të gjithë.
Sa u përket sqarimeve tuaja se qysh shkruhet në gazetë a revistë e qysh në roman a në një vepër shkencore, të falënderoj shumë! Ke bërë shumë mirë, zotëri! E keqja e vetme është se ke harruar një “imtësi”. Ke harruar se këto sqarime i drejtohen një poeti e shkrimtari që, deri më tash, ka të botuara 5 vepra letrare, që është kaherë anëtar i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve (deri tash vonë i vetmi në qytetin tonë), që është kryeredaktor i një reviste letrare shumë të njohur; një njeriu që mbush edhe nga dy faqe të gazetave e revistave më të njohura me komente, polemika, reportazhe, poezi, ese, tregime...; një krijuesi që ka marrë edhe çmime të larta në fushën e letrave, madje edhe në nivel mbarëkombëtar... Dhe, nga ana tjetër, ke harruar se këto sqarime i bënë një gazetar, i cili nuk i njeh as rregullat më themelore të gjuhës së vet amtare, të gjuhës në të cilën shkruan nëpër gazeta.
Më habit fakti se me çfarë krenarie e pranon që nuk e njeh dhe nuk e respekton gjuhën tënde amtare, thua se kjo është dëshmi e të qenit gazetar i mirë!!! Këtë e dëshmoni edhe në letrën tuaj, që ma dërguat ditë më parë, në 13 rreshtat e së cilës kishte hiç më pak se 18 gabime të ndryshme gjuhësore e logjike. Unë kurrë nuk mund ta kuptoj se si mund të jetë dikush gazetar, e sidomos gazetar i mirë, kur nuk e njeh gjuhën.
Sa u përket rrjedhave (ju e parapëlqeni fjalën e huaj “trende”) të gazetarisë bashkëkohore, mos u shqetësoni edhe aq shumë, zotëri! Më mirë do të ishte të kujdeseshit për veten tënde dhe për brezin tënd që, në emër të njëfarë “paqeje” e “globalizimi”, pahetueshëm janë duke jua “tredhur trutë” dofarë “trajnuesish” të dreqit e të birit. Një terapi e lehtë e kthimit nga vetvetja nuk do t’ju bënte keq. Provoni të mendoni, të flisni e të shkruani bukur në gjuhën tuaj amtare dhe do ta shihni se nuk do t’ju bëjë keq. Vetëm kështu të vetvetes do të jemi interesantë edhe për të tjerët dhe vetëm si të tillë do të mund të integrohemi në rrjedhat botërore. Nuk ia vlen të paraqitemi as “anglezë” e as “francuzë”, sepse dalim karikaturë e keqe e tyre dhe dukemi qesharakë.
Zoti redaktor,
Po e përsëris edhe një herë se ndërhyrjet e mia në artikuj dhe vërejtjet që i kam përcjell tek ju përmes koordinuesit të punëve kanë qenë shumë të sinqerta, kolegjiale dhe fisnike. Se vërtet është kështu, mund të vini në zyrën time e të bindeni vetë. Fatmirësisht, të gjitha dorëshkrimet, që nga numri i parë i gazetës, i kam ruajtur dhe i kam në të dyja versionet.




PËRDHUNUESIT E GJUHËS  

Se a është bërë normëzimi i gjuhës standarde (letrare) shqipe me kompetencë të plotë shkencore, apo sipas diktatit të dikujt, mund të merret si çështje e hapur, për të cilën edhe mund të diskutohet. Pra, kjo nuk është më temë tabu dhe është mirë që është kështu.
Nuk e kam për qëllim që të jap opinionin tim se a i mbështes ata që konsiderojnë se ky normëzim është bërë në dëm të dialektit gegë, ata të cilët konsiderojnë se është bërë në dëm të toskërishtes, apo ata të cilët e pranojnë këtë normë. Qëllimi i këtij shkrimi është diku tjetër.
Në gjithë botën e qytetëruar dihet që norma është normë dhe se asaj i përmbahen të gjithë. Të mos i përmbahesh një norme do të thotë të mos i përmbahesh një ligji. Dhe, ta shkelësh një ligj, në botën e qytetëruar, dihet cilat janë pasojat. Tjetër gjë është të mos pajtohesh me një ligj apo me një normë, mirëpo, derisa është në fuqi, deshe s’deshe, duhet ta respektosh dhe t’i përmbahesh. Po ashtu, dihet se cila është procedura për ndryshimin e një ligji apo të një norme dhe kush është kompetent që ta bëjë atë.
Në rastin konkret, sa i përket mosrespektimit të normës së gjuhës sonë standarde, kjo bëhet, me apo pa vetëdije, nga një grup i caktuar njerëzish të profesioneve të ndryshme, të cilët pretendojnë të jenë të gjithëdijshëm dhe janë mohues të flaktë të çdo gjëje që është punuar në të kaluarën, ngase edhe bota paska zënë fill vetëm pas lindjes së tyre. Ata e paralajmërojnë një revolucion të rrufeshëm në normëzimin e gjuhës shqipe dhe nuk hezitojnë fare që ta thonë edhe botërisht se kjo do të bëhet vetëm sipas kutit të tyre. Harrojnë se kjo është shkencë dhe se në shkencë nuk ka vetëm si ma ka ënda. (Larg qoftë, o Zot, të jenë të paguar nga ata që vazhdimisht kanë paguar për zhbërjen e kombit tonë!).
Dihet që çdo komb e ka gjuhën e vet standarde, e cila është edhe gjuhë zyrtare e atij kombi, siç dihet, po ashtu, që çdo komb ka edhe dialekte e nëndialekte të ndryshme, krahinorizma e lokalizma, mirëpo askush në botë nuk insiston me kaq këmbëngulje, si këta të krisurit tanë, që e folmja e fshatit të tyre, apo një djall e di se e kujt, të bëhet gjuhë zyrtare e gjithë kombit. S’ka shqiptar, që i ka dy para mend në kokë, që nuk do të pajtohej që, edhe në një Kongres të ardhshëm eventual, ku do të bëhej normëzimi apo rinormëzimi i gjuhës standarde shqipe, të merreshin parasysh njësoj të dy dialektet e shqipes. Këta, të krisurit tanë, ende pa u mbajtur ky Kongres dalin me gjuhën e tyre të “normëzuar”, që po të ishte, së pakut, një gegërishte e kulluar nuk do t’ua shihnim edhe aq për të madhe. Fatkeqësia është se, të tillët, nuk e njohin as dialektin gegë e as të folmet lokale e krahinore, por gjuhën e tyre të “normëzuar” e flasin, thjesht, shqip magjupçe. Si të shpjegohet kjo ndryshe kur, përveç tjerash, në asnjë folje dhe në asnjë emër nuk e përdorin diftongun “ue” dhe “ye”, që gjithmonë është përdorur edhe në gjuhën e folur e edhe në atë të shkruar të dialektit gegë. Ata thonë: “me shku”, “me punu”, “me ndërtu”, “me pushu”, “me fluturu”, etj., në vend se : “me shkue”, “me punue”, “me ndërtue”, “me pushue”, “me fluturue”, etj. Thonë: “kry”, “kru”, “prru”, “gru”, etj., në vend se: “krye”, “krue”, “përrue”, “grue”, etj. dhe këtë gjuhë të tyre e përdorin edhe në mjetet e informimit publikë e edhe në administratë e arsim, ngase disa prej tyre mbahen edhe si gazetarë, publicistë, krijues, arsimtarë, përkthyes, nëpunës, e çka jo.
Nuk di kush tjetër, përveç magjupëve dhe këtyre bastardëve, e flet gjuhën shqipe kështu.   

E thuhet se mortaliteti është më i lartë se nataliteti!
Mos, vallë, po shuhen popujt, po shuhet njerëzimi?!
Kam dëgjuar se disa njerëz kanë filluar të martohen edhe me kafshë.
Sa sperma derdhet përballë dritareve të zyrave tona! Vijnë çifte, gjithfarë moshash, dhe e kryejnë “atë punë” si lepujt. E shohin se po i shohim dhe shkojnë pa një të keqe. Në vend të tyre skuqemi ne.

Meteorët shihen dhe janë të bukur vetëm gjatë rënies. Yjet, megjithatë, kanë dritë të përjetshme. Ata nuk bien.
Në rendin e parë vijnë e ulen: drejtorë, shefa, kryeshefa, kryetarë partish, kryetarë komunash, ministra, kryeministra, kryetarë shtetesh... U përulen, i nderojnë... Asgjë nuk flasin, vetëm urdhërojnë me kokë. Vartësit i marrin porositë dhe i zbatojnë përpikërisht. Rezultati: Do rrugë të humbura në mjegull.
Diku në fund: poeti, shkrimtari, piktori...
Thërrasin: Ja rruga! Kush s’i dëgjon. Kush nuk ua vë veshin. Rezultati: Një zë në shkretëtirë. Çka t’i bësh! Të vdekshmit me të vdekshmit...

Për krijuesit thuhet se janë ndërgjegjja e zgjuar e njerëzimit. Janë pararoja e tij. Janë cikoli i inteligjencës. Pushtetarët (sunduesit) janë ana tjetër e medaljes.
Arti, në radhë të parë, ka si mision fisnikërimin e shpirtit dhe ndërgjegjësimin e njeriut për ta jetuar lumturisht jetën. E, fisnikërimi i shpirtit dhe ndërgjegjësimi i të sunduarve nuk u shkon përshtati sunduesve. Një shpirt i fisnikëruar dhe i ndërgjegjësuar do të thotë një shans më pak për ta mbajtur pushtetin, një privilegj më pak për ta. E ata nuk duan t’i humbin privilegjet, ngase, me humbjen e tyre, s’ka më sundim mbi të tjerët. Ja njëra ndër arsyet kryesore përse krijuesit janë të gjykuar të jetojnë e të vdesin në varfëri të skajshme!
Me gjasë, filozofia e ndërtimit dhe e mbajtjes së pushtetit, në të gjitha kohët dhe hapësirat, është e njëjtë. Plot gojën kulturë dhe art e kishin pushtetarët (sunduesit) qysh në antikë. E kishin edhe gjatë periudhave tjera historike. E kishin edhe gjatë epokës së komunizmit. E kanë edhe tash në demokraci. Mirëpo praktika, fatkeqësisht, flet krejt diçka tjetër. Hendeku në mes të krijuesve dhe sunduesve, pavarësisht se si i emërtojmë ne sistemet, mbetet ende shumë i thellë.
Krijuesit kanë mision fisnik. Ata, duke flijuar gjithçka nga vetja e tyre, përpiqen që t’i ndihmojnë të tjerët që jetën ta shohin edhe me sytë e shpirtit. Shprehur me një gjuhë pak më figurative, të gjitha fushat tjera të jetës, pa i nënvlerësuar e nënçmuar në asnjë rast, janë vetëm gjymtyrë të shtatit të krijesës së quajtur njerëzim, ndërsa arti dhe kultura janë shpirti i tij. Dhe, një trup pa shpirt... Ja përse ka kaq pak lumturi e kaq pak mirëqenie në këtë jetë kaq të shkurtër e kaq të pamëshirshme!

Unë mërzitem për ndodhitë që mund edhe të mos ndodhin, jo për ato që duhet të ndodhin patjetër, sado të hidhura që të jenë.

S’ka lidhje, po thonë, se në cilën parti është, me rëndësi të jetë ekspert, të jetë profesionist për punët përkatëse. Çfarë rrene! Çfarë ironie!
Profesionistë???!!! Këta me diploma false?! Këta me diploma të blera?! Këta me tituj të rremë shkencorë, pa asnjë punim të vetëm, që s’dinë t’i thurin as dy fjali?! Këta që po bëjnë gara se kush po e merr asistenten më perri?! Këta që nuk po ua huqin veturave zyrtare ditë as natë?! Këta që i kanë me dhjetëra e dhjetëra afera pas vetes për amoralitet, hajni, korrupsion e kopukllëqe tjera?! Këta që kurrë s’ia bënë asnjë argat të vetëm këtij vendi të shumëvuajtur?! Këta...?! Këta na qenkan profesionistë?!
Ua psh...kriteret e konkurseve! Ua psh...komisionet! Ua psh...koalicionet!
Ku mbeti kriteri kryesor – NJERI? Kriteri – ATDHEDASHURI? Kriteri – NDËRGJEGJE? Kriteri – MORAL? Ku mbeten ata që dhanë prova të përhershme se e duan dhe se dhënë gjithçka për këtë vend? Ata që kurrë nuk i bënë hile këtij vendi? Ata që kanë nga një bagazh rezultate në fusha të ndryshme të jetës? Ata që u përpoqën e po përpiqen vazhdimisht që t’i dalin zot këtij vendi? Ku mbetën?! Ku?!
Kah pikën tash këta farë ekspertësh e profesionistësh, që kurrë nuk ua pa hairin ky vend e askush tjetër? Këta farë ekspertësh, që nuk kanë autoritet as në familjet e tyre të ngushta e lëre më t’i prijnë dikujt tjetër? Ku ishin këta të bekuar kur këtu hahej fasulja nga një kokërr? Ku ishin?! Ku?!
S’paska pasur faj e gjora deve! Ku t’ia bësh hallall padronit kur ta qet gomarin përpara?! 

E kam njohur mirë. Moti s’e kam parë. S’di në është gjallë apo ka vdekur. Mushkëritë ia patën hëngër dofarë horrash e bastardësh. Për shumë vjet me radhë i pat prirë kulturës në qytetin tonë. Ka qenë një krijues i zoti.


HESHTJA NUK DO TË THOTË, GJITHHERË, SE PAJTOHESH ME DIÇKA

Ka dy vjet e më tepër që ndaj meje dhe kolegëve të mi, që aktualisht i prijmë kulturës në qytetin tonë, s’lihet gjë e zezë pa u thënë nga qarqe të caktuara pseudo-intelektuale e pseudo-kulturore, që nuk ia duan të mirën as artit e as kulturës sonë në përgjithësi. Kjo bëhet nëpër rrugë e kafene, si dhe nëpër vende tjera, ku, zakonisht, e shpenzojnë pamëshirshëm jetën e vet këta bjerrakohës. Në këtë drejtim nuk kursehen as disa nga mjetet tona të informimit publik, të cilat, në mungesë të një përvoje demokratike, u japin hapësirë këtyre bastardëve, duke menduar se e drejta për lirinë e fjalës nënkupton të thuash gjithë çka të teket e çka të vjen ngojesh. 
Heshtja, dy e më tepër vjeçare, ndaj këtyre zërave fort ogurzinj u bë me të vetmin qëllim që, me punë të përkushtuar e jo me fjalë e dokrra, t’u tregohet këtyre smirëzinjve se, megjithatë, në komunën tonë, në fushën e kulturës e të artit, nuk është gjithçka e zezë (siç dëshirojnë ata të jetë përherë) dhe se po punohet diçka. Mirëpo, sa më shumë që arrihen rezultate, aq më nervozë, aq më çorodë e aq më të padurueshëm bëhen këta farë zvarranikësh.
Kulmi i ironisë së gjithë kësaj fushate të pakuptimtë, që edhe më nxiti ta bëj këtë reagim, u arrit në përmbyllje të motmotit që sapo e lamë pas. Dhe, ja përse!  Në mjetet tona të informimit, në disa sosh, ndryshe nga ajo që praktikohet në vendet tjera të botës, së pakut për kurtuazi, në vend se të jepet ndonjë rezyme apo raport i sublimuar i rezultateve të arritura në fushën e kulturës e të artit në komunën tonë (që edhe në vitin që sapo e lamë pas nuk ishin të pakta) reprizohen emisione bajate foljore (që nuk u shkojnë fare ditëve festive), ku kritikohen pikërisht ata që kontribuuan në arritjen e këtyre rezultateve.
Një ndër emisionet e tilla, i reprizuar ditën e parë të këtij viti, ishte edhe një tribunë, ku bashkëbisedues ishin dy liderë lokalë të partive politike. Kur dëgjova vlerësimet e tyre kuturu për kulturën dhe artin në komunën tonë, sa nuk thirra: Edhe ju, Bruta!!! Dhe, vërtet është çudi që nga njerëz të tillë, të këtij rangu, të dëgjosh vlerësime e konstatime të tilla. Jam i bindur se ata, në mungesë të informatave burimore, vlerësimet dhe konstatimet e tilla i bëjnë nën ndikimin e thashethemeve të atyre bjerrakohësve që u cekën më lart, gjë që nuk u ka hije liderëve të këtij rangu. Ndryshe kjo nuk shpjegohet. 
Zotërinj të nderuar të tribunës së reprizuar,
Juve, si liderë lokalë të partive politike, s’ka kush që ua mohon të drejtën që të dilni edhe me vlerësime se, bie fjala, në kulturën e komunës sonë diçka nuk po ec, se nuk ka rezultate të kënaqshme, etj. etj., ngase vend për të kritikuar ka sa të doni, siç ka edhe në të gjitha fushat tjera jetësore tek ne, por nuk keni të drejtë të dilni me konstatimin kuturu se njerëzit joprofesionistë e të paaftë po i prijnë kulturës, ndërsa profesionistët dhe të aftit po sorollaten nëpër qytet. Me ç’të drejtë dilni me këtë konstatim, ju lutem?! Si është e mundur që një ekonomist, ta zëmë, një jurist, një mjek, një inxhinier a një kushdoqoftë i ndonjë profesioni tjetër ta dijë (aq më parë kur nuk i përcjell kurrë ngjarjet dhe aktivitetet kulturore) se kush na qenka profesionist e kush jo për ta udhëhequr kulturën e një komune?! (Merreni me mend sikur një shkrimtar a piktor, ta zëmë, t’i japë veti të drejtë që t’i caktojë kuadrot profesioniste për ta udhëhequr, fjala vjen, ekonominë tonë që është katastrofë fare! A do të kishte kuptim kjo, ju lutem?!). Nëse, sipas jush, një poet a shkrimtar, i cili, deri më tash, i ka të botuar pesë libra, që është kryeredaktor i një reviste letrare shumë të respektueshme dhe që kaherë është anëtar i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve, nuk po bëka t’i prijë kulturës së një qyteti, atëherë kush?! Një piktor? Një aktor? Një regjisor? Një këngëtar? Një kushdoqoftë tjetër, do të thoni ju. Po, pse jo, ore zotërinj?! Nuk i kemi marrë me “tapi” këto vende të punës Do të sprovohemi të gjithë. Kemi kohë. Nuk është fundi i botës ky. Nesër do të vijë dikush tjetër t’i prijë kulturës në qytetin tonë. Kjo s’ka fije dyshimi, po kush mund të më bind sot mua se edhe atij nuk do t’ia bëni kështu? 
Pra, të nderuar zotërinj të tribunës së reprizuar, halli i telallexhinjve që nuk po prajnë, e që ju verbërisht po ua mbani ison, nuk është se a ka a nuk ka rezultate në fushën e kulturës në komunën tonë (s’di si nuk po e shihni këtë!) po është diku ngjeti. Ata, më së pakut janë të interesuar për rezultate. Atyre nuk u interesojnë rezultatet. Atyre u intereson diçka tjetër. Diçka krejt tjetër. Diçka krejt çorode, që s’ka të bëjë fare me kombëtaren e me njerëzoren. Hulumtoni pak, ju lutem, në biografitë e tyre, sidomos në periudhat më të vështira që i kaloi atdheu ynë dhe do të bindeni për këtë. Ata s’janë në gjendje të dhënë asgjë për atdhe. Ata janë në gjendje që, për interesa të tyre personale, atdheut t’ia marrin edhe shpirtin. Ka fakte dhe dëshmi të shumta për këtë, fatkeqësisht.
Ju që verbërisht po ua mbani ison do mbrapshtanave, binduni njëherë e përgjithmonë se problemi nuk është tek ne që nuk jemi “profesionistë” e që “nuk po dimë të punojmë e të organizojmë” po tek ata zvarranikë që s’kanë punë më të mençura në këtë jetë sesa t’i përgojojnë të tjerët. Tek ata që, të verbuar nga një urrejtje e pakuptueshme sadiste dhe nga një grykësi e paparë, nuk mund ta shohin e ta pranojnë si sukses, në vitin që shkoi, as financimin dhe realizimin e një shfaqjeje teatrore, me të cilën qytetit ynë, në një festival mjaft të rëndësishëm, zuri vendin e parë në nivel vendor dhe mori gati të gjitha çmimet e këtij festivali; as zënien e vendit të parë në një festival të folklorit mbarëkombëtar; as nxjerrjen e një reviste letrare, për të cilën kanë fjalë të mira dhe me të cilën bashkëpunojnë pothuajse penat më eminente të letërsisë sonë nga të gjitha trojet etnike; as organizimin e një manifestimi poetik ndërkombëtar, që tashmë është bërë tradicional; as pjesëmarrjen e Ansamblit të Qytetit të Këngëve dhe Valleve në dy festivale ndërkombëtare; as Garat Komunale të Recituesve të Rinj; as Festivalin e Grupeve Teatrore të Shkollave Fillore; as Festivalin e Këngës së Fëmijëve; as organizimin e kremtimit të festave të ndryshme kombëtare e ndërkombëtare; as shënimin e përvjetorëve të rëndësishëm; as themelimin e katër SHKA-ve të reja nëpër fshatra; as rifillimin e punës së Kinemasë së Qytetit, pas kaq vitesh; as rritjen e fondit librar në Bibliotekën e Qytetit edhe me 2798 tituj të rinj; as grumbullimin e materialeve të shumta me vlerë të madhe arkeologjike e etnografike; as fillimin e punëve në restaurimin e Kompleksit të Kullave të një heroi kombëtar; as organizimin e mbi 100 shfaqjeve të ndryshme artistike e kulturore në Qendrën e Kulturës, të cilat i përcollën diku rreth 42.353 shikues; as kryerjen e mbi 600 shërbimeve në Arkivin Historik të Qytetit; as projektet e shumta, me të cilat është konkurruar edhe jashtë vendit; as financimin dhe bashkëfinancimin e projekteve të shumta të OJQ-ve; as meremetimin dhe pajisjen e institucioneve të kulturës; as plot e plot punë tjera, për kryerjen e të cilave u kërkua angazhim e mund i madh në këto kushte e rrethana aspak të volitshme për zhvillimin e kulturës. Pra, këto e shumë punë të tjera, nga të tillët nuk konsiderohen rezultate. Dhe tash, natyrshëm shtrohet pyetja se çka do të bënte, përveç kësaj, një dikush tjetër po t’i printe kulturës në qytetin tonë? Përveç ndonjë imtësie, plus – minus, asgjë tjetër. Dhe, pse atëherë gjithë kjo zhurmë pa farë nevoje?! Pse?!
Edhe përkundër këtyre rezultateve, kemi qenë, jemi dhe do të jemi përherë të vetëdijshëm se ka pasur e ka të meta e mangësi në punën tonë, edhe shumë bile. Pra, ka vend për të kritikuar, pse jo?! Po, jo kështu! Jo kritika qëllimkëqija! Jo me paragjykime! Jo me inate! Jo me pretendime të mbrapshta! Bëhuni të bindur se artit dhe kulturës sonë, në përgjithësi, nuk i kanoset kurrfarë rreziku as nga unë e as nga kolegët e mi, që, sipas disave, nuk po dimë ta organizojmë e t’i prijmë. Përkundrazi. Arti dhe kultura jonë, në përgjithësi, është në rrezik nga diçka tjetër. Është në rrezik edhe nga këta smirëzinj që i zumë ngojesh. Ne edhe mund të mos dimë shumëçka, që është shumë logjike dhe aspak e turpshme, po bëhuni të bindur se, në punën tonë, jemi të sinqertë, të ndershëm dhe nuk kursehemi fare. Kushdo që do të vijë nesër e t’i prijë kulturës së qytetit tonë, përveç këtyre bastardëve, do ta ketë ndihmën dhe përkrahjen time të pa rezervë, për aq sa di dhe mundem. Do ta ketë ndihmën dhe përkrahjen time, ngase jam plotësisht i vetëdijshëm se vetëm bashkërisht mund t’i çojmë gjërat përpara. Se vetëm bashkërisht mund të arrijmë rezultate. Kurrsesi ndryshe. Një ndihmë dhe një përkrahje të tillë e kam pasur edhe unë dikur dhe e kam edhe tani nga plot e plot artistë, shkrimtarë, poetë, piktorë, muzikantë, dashamirë të kulturës e të artit..., vërejtjet, sugjerimet dhe kritikat e të cilëve, gjithherë qëllimmira, i pranoj me kënaqësi dhe më dhënë kurajë për punë të mëtejme.
Sa për kritikat dhe vërejtjet e çorodëve, që i zumë ngojesh, ato s’më duhen gjë fare. Më s’do t’ua vë as veshin bile. Kam punë shumë më të mençura sesa të merrem me ta. Mirëpo, në një duel, në një betejë, në një luftë argumentesh do të dëshiroja shumë të përballesha me ta, por ç’e do që atyre u mungon edhe guximi intelektual e edhe ai qytetar për t’na dalë përpara mua dhe të vërtetës...
Nëse dikush thotë se dy vjet e sa durim janë pak, unë vërtet mendoj se janë pak si tepër...     

Veç sa kanë dal nga gëzhoja e shkollimit formal (pa asnjë ditë përvojë në shkollën e pazëvendësueshme të jetës) dhe vijnë e thonë: “Erdha që ta ngjall jetën kulturore në këtë qytet”, thua se ky qytet kurrë s’paska bërë gjë, po vetëm paska pritur shkopin e tyre magjik! Çfarë “magjistarësh” të paturpshëm! Çfarë mosmirënjohësish! Çfarë bastardësh!
Kush mund t’i kontribuojë kulturës së një qyteti kur i mungon ajo e vetja, ajo elementarja?!

Nganjëherë më bëhet se i dëgjoj kah thërrasin: Rroftë robëria! Robëria – liria ime e përjetshme!
Prej dy alternativave skajshmërisht të kundërta, ata, me vetëdëshirë, e zgjedhin DIKTATURËN. Dhe ti nuk di në duhet t’i mëshirosh a t’i urresh këta njerëz. Që t’i duash jo se jo, ngase s’ke çka do në këtë shkretëtirë të pafund.

“Zoti është Dashuri. Kush është me Dashurinë është me Zotin”, pat thënë, qysh moti, një shenjtor.
Shekuj e shekuj më vonë, një filozof i njohur tha: “Aq shumë e dua popullin tim sa nuk mund t’i urrej të tjerët”. Dhe, kjo “klithmë e tij në shkretëtirë”, si për ironi, erdhi me mileniume e mileniume pas ndërtimit të Kullës së Babilonit, e cila, më tepër se një mallkim, ishte një sprovë e madhe për njerëzimin.
Dhe, tash e këtu, në këtë nënqiell, nuk është Babilonia. Këtu është një qytet i ndarë. Një qytet i plagosur, që kaherë e pret kurimin. Një qytet që, më shumë se për gjithçka tjetër, ka nevojë për një Kullë. Për një Kullë krejtësisht tjetër nga ajo e Babilonit. Për një Kullë Mirëkuptimi, Kullë Tolerance, Kullë Ardhmërie...
S’janë as lumenjtë e thellë e të rrëmbyeshëm ata që i ndajnë, as urat e gurta e të betonta ato që i bashkojnë qytetet. Këta lumenj duhet të rrjedhin e këto ura duhet të ndërtohen diku në ne...


PRESIONI PËR TË FALUR

Për të falur diçka duhet të kesh çka dhe kujt t’i falësh.
Shqiptarët e Kosovës, fatkeqësisht, kanë diçka shumë të dhembshme për të falur, por s’kanë kujt. Po të kishin kujt, sado që kjo është shumë-shumë e zorshme, për hir të ardhmërisë do ta bënin këtë. Do ta bënin këtë sepse ata e duan jetën, e duan ardhmërinë, e duan paqen, e duan lirinë...
Presioni i vazhdueshëm që po bëhet ndaj tyre për të falur, sado që është presion i mikut, në rrethanat aktuale është më shumë se mëkat. “Kujt t’i falim, lum miku!”, sikur dëgjohet zëri kolektiv i tyre. Presion duhet bërë ndaj palës tjetër. Serbët ishin ata që e shkaktuan luftën, jo shqiptarët. Ata janë autorë të krimeve makabre në këtë luftë, andaj, për të falur shqiptarët, serbët jo vetëm që duhet të kërkojnë falje publike, por duhet të dhënë edhe prova konkrete se realisht janë penduar për krimet e bëra. Testi më i mirë që Serbia dhe serbët ta japin këtë provim para Bashkësisë Ndërkombëtare dhe para vetë shqiptarëve është ky: Ta lënë të qetë Kosovën që ta ndërtojë ardhmërinë e vet. Pra, presion duhet bërë në këtë drejtim, sepse këtu është halli. Nëse vërtet Bashkësia Ndërkombëtare është e interesuar që ta qetësojë Ballkanin njëherë e mirë, ky është hapi i parë që duhet të bëjë. Kjo do t’i motivonte me të madhe shqiptarët e Kosovës që t’i fillonin përgatitjet shpirtërore për ta falur atë dhembjen e tyre të madhe, ndërsa serbët e Kosovës do t’i stimulonte që të fillonin për t’u përgatitur shpirtërisht për t’u integruar në rrjedhat e jetës në Kosovën e re dhe që, bashkë me të tjerët, ta ndërtojnë ardhmërinë e vet të lumtur. Se të gjitha minoritetet, në një Kosovë të tillë, duke përfshirë këtu edhe serbët, do t’i gëzonin të gjitha të drejtat e tyre njerëzore e kombëtare, njësoj si shqiptarët, jam shumë-shumë i bindur, ngase shqiptarët e Kosovës, padrejtësisht, dekada me radhë u trajtuan si minoritet dhe si qytetarë të rendit të dytë e, herë-herë, edhe si qytetarë jashtë ligjit, kështu që në një Kosovë të pavarur kurrë nuk do të lejonin që diçka e tillë të ndodhë me minoritetet. Unë, për veten time, me të gjitha mjetet e lejueshme demokratike do ta luftoja një qeveri të Kosovës, e cila, në çfarëdo forme, do t’i shkelte ose nuk do t’i mbronte të drejtat e natyrshme njerëzore e kombëtare të cilitdo komunitet. Këtë, jam plotësisht i bindur, do ta bënin shumica dërmuese e shqiptarëve të Kosovës.


DËSHMITARI

Ngjarjet në Ballkanin e trazuar sikur po e gëlltisnin njëra-tjetrën, kështu që edhe  tragjeditë më të mëdha, si ajo e prillit të njëmijë e nëntëqind e..., kur, sipas versionit të atëhershëm zyrtar, “nga një rafal automatiku u vranë 13 shqiptarë, pjesëtarë të një grupi terrorist, që...”, mezi u kujtoheshin njerëzve.
Edhe prokurorit të Gjykatës Ndërkombëtare për Krime të Luftës, H. B., mezi iu kujtua kjo ngjarje tronditëse, derisa po intervistonte njërin ndër dëshmitarët e mundshëm.
- Ne ju kemi llogaritur si njërin ndër dëshmitarët e mundshëm, që do të thirrej për të dëshmuar për krimet e mundshme që i kanë kryer të akuzuarit gjatë luftës, kurse ju tash na dilni vetë një vrasës! Madje këtë e pranoni me gjakftohtësinë më të madhe përpara zyrtarit të lartë të një Gjykate të nderuar! – i tha prokurori.
H. B., tash më shumë se kurrë më parë, po mallkonte vetveten, po mallkonte fatin e vet të keq që ishte caktuar të punonte në këtë gjykatë të mallkuar. Ç’është e vërteta, ai shpeshherë kishte menduar për dorëheqje. Kështu, kur me kolegët e vet bisedonte për Ballkanin dhe ballkanasit, thoshte haptas: “Thefshin qafën, thefshin! Fundja, ç’është ky Ballkani pos një mishmash popujsh të vegjël e të mallkuar, të cilët, përveçse ta urrejnë njëri-tjetrin, s’dinë dhe s’bëjnë gjë tjetër në këtë jetë!”
- Pyetët diçka, zotëri?! – e pyeti dëshmitari nga Ballkani, pasi që nuk i kishte kapur mirë fjalët e tij belbëzuese. 
Prokurorit H. B. iu duk sikur ky zë i erdhi nga fundi i ferrit dhe, në çastin kur u përmend, u çudit kur pa përballë tij vrasësin nga Ballkani, që po rrinte krejtësisht i qetë.
- Jo, jo nuk pyeta asgjë, zotëri vrasës nga Ballkani! – ia ktheu me ironi.
- Unë nuk jam vrasës, zoti prokuror! – thirri me zë bukur të lartë dëshmitari. Unë kreva një detyrë patriotike, një detyrë humane. Ju po më fyeni, zoti prokuror! Kjo është e patolerueshme!
- Mirë, mirë për këtë do të shohim më vonë,- tha me ton paksa të zbutur prokurori,- por më thoni si ndodhi? Kemi nevojë për detaje, zotëri! Flisni, ju lutem!
- Përkundër dëshirës sime, pra me rekomandim të organeve legjitime të popullit tim, kisha veshur uniformën e policisë së atëhershme,- e filloi rrëfimin dëshmitari. Dhe qysh herët kisha nuhatur se po përgatitej diçka e tmerrshme. Dhe kjo diçka e tmerrshme ishte pikërisht minimi i hotelit ku do të vendoseshin anëtarët e një delegacioni të lartë ndërkombëtar, që vinte në Kosovë për punë mjaft të rëndësishme. Pasi analizova të gjitha rrethanat e mundshme për parandalimin e këtij krimi, nuk më mbeti gjë tjetër pos t’u zija pritë dhe t’i vrisja kriminelët, siç edhe veprova.
- Më sa dihet, të vrarët, përveç që ishin shqiptarë, ishin të veshur edhe me kostume kombëtare shqiptare. Mos i vratë veç pse ishin shqiptarë? – ndërhyri prokurori. Më sa kemi informata, jeta e tyre nuk respektohet fare. Ata janë të shtypur dhe të privuar nga çdo e drejtë njerëzore e kombëtare.
- Jo, zotëri! – ia priti rreptë dëshmitari nga Ballkani. Nuk i vrava pse ishin shqiptarë. Ata në kostume kombëtare ishin veshur qëllimisht për të pasur mundësi që të qarkullonin lirshëm në hotel e rreth tij, kinse ishin anëtarë të një ansambli kombëtar dhe se gjoja po përgatisnin një program artistik për nderë të mysafirëve, mirëpo e vërteta ishte se ata po përgatisnin krimin më të rëndë dhe më të tmerrshëm.
Dëshmitari tashmë kishte vërejtur se rrëfimi i tij e kishte ngritur në kulm kureshtjen e prokurorit, prandaj, ashtu siç edhe kishte llogaritur, iu duk se erdhi momenti i përshtatshëm për t’ia dorëzuar materialet e filmuara e të incizuara, kështu që i nxori dhe ia vuri përpara.
- Urdhëroni, zoti prokuror! – i tha. Këtu i keni të gjitha faktet.
H. B. po vërente se bashkëbiseduesi i tij tashmë po përpiqej kot që ta ruante gjakftohtësinë e mëparshme. Ai kishte filluar të dridhej nga një nervozizëm i papërmbajtshëm.
- Po, përse nuk u hulumtua ky rast nga organet e atëhershme vendore? – e pyeti.
- Pikërisht këtu qëndron problemi, zoti prokuror! – ia ktheu dëshmitari, duke mos e përmbajtur më veten. Nën bardhësinë e atyre kostumeve kombëtare, me të cilat ishin veshur kriminelët, përveç krimit të paramenduar mirë, fshihej diçka edhe më tragjike. Të veshurit në kostume kombëtare shqiptare nuk ishin shqiptarë.
- Si?! – klithi nga habia prokurori. Nuk ishin shqiptarë, thua?!
- Jo, zoti prokuror, nuk ishin shqiptarë! Dhe ju tash mund ta merrni me mend, sigurisht, se kush ishin dhe çka dëshironin. Lojëra të tilla të ndyta, fatkeqësisht, janë luajtur shumë herë në kurriz të popullit tim të shumëvuajtur.
- Pse, ju shqiptar jeni, zotëri?! – ndërhyri me një frymë prokurori, i hutuar krejtësisht.
- Po, zoti prokuror, shqiptar!

Besimtarët e një fshati e kishin pas marrë një hoxhë për imam gjatë muajit të Ramazanit. Kur erdhi koha për t’ia paguar hakun, ata u morën vesh që t’mos ia jepnin asnjë grosh. Kur u bind hoxha se s’do të mundë të nxirrte asgjë, në shenjë hakmarrjeje u tha:
- Kurrë nuk ua kam kënduar asnjë dua, vetëm “holldra” u kam kënduar.
- Edhe ne të gjithë pa abdes jemi falë pas teje,- ia kthyen fshatarët.
Thuhet se vetëm diku rreth 20 për qind e qytetarëve të Kosovës i paguajnë faturat për shpenzimin e energjisë elektrike. Në kushtet dhe rrethanat e shoqërisë sonë, ky 20 përqindësh del si përqindje e ndërgjegjes së këtij populli. Dhe ky 20 përqindësh, domethënë ndërgjegjja vetë, ndodhet në mes të kudhrës dhe çekanit. Këndej vidh “mileti”, andej vidh e mos ndërmerr asgjë” hyqymeti”.
Kështu tash e gati dhjetë vjet.
E vetmja gjë që mbetet, si ilaç për të mos pëlcitur barku, është sharja.
Kështu, sa herë që ndalet rryma, apo bëhet ndonjë sherr tjetër prej saj, siç është bërë zakon, e shajmë “hyqymetin”. Mirëpo, sa herë që e shajmë “hyqymetin”, na kujtohet “xhemati pa abdes”. Kur kthehemi dhe e shajmë “xhematin pa abdes”, na kujtohet sërish “hoxha që këndon holldra”.
Sillu kah të sillesh: Tënd e kërkund!

Dy plumba robërie dhe dy lule lirie!
Më rrinë para sysh ata rreshtat e gjatë të njerëzve të qyqanosur, në borë e në shi, në diell e në acar, duke pritur për t’i paguar (përveç energjisë elektrike, ujit, tatimit...)  nga dy plumba robërie. A ju kujtohet ajo rubrika e famshme në të gjitha faturat “për ushtrinë dhe policinë serbe”?!
Ku mbetën tash rreshtat e gjatë të njerëzve të krenarosur për t’i paguar (përveç dritës) nga dy lule lirie?!

Para disa ditësh lexova në një gazetë se si banorët e një vendi, diku në veri të globit, po u ndjekan krenarë që e paskan mishin e viçit më të shijshëm në botë. Krenari kombëtare – mishi i viçit! Ç’mrekulli!
Për çudi, i mora lakmi këtij kombi, derisa, në të njëjtën kohë, ndjeva keqardhje dhe dhembje për kombin tim!
Ç’po ndodh me ne që jemi kalaveshur kështu?! Ç’po ndodh që jemi stërkequr?! Që jemi tjetërsuar?! Me gjithë këto tradita! Me gjithë këto virtyte! Me gjithë këtë identitet të themeltë!
Dorën në zemër, këtu, tash vonë, ndodhi një luftë. Një luftë e tmerrshme. Dhe, pas luftërave, dihet çka ndodh me popujt, si ndjehen, si sillen ata. Megjithatë...
E di se popujt në këtë glob dhënë e marrin nga njëri-tjetri dhe kjo është mirë. Planeti ynë është si një pikë ujë në oqean në gjithë këtë pafundësi planetare, prandaj, për të mbijetuar, popujt këtu duhet të bashkëjetojnë paq.
Mirëpo, turri për të marrë diçka të huajën dhe për të harruar diçka tënden nuk të bënë mirë. Nuk të bënë mirë për shumë arsye. Vetëm ashtu i vetvetes je i dobishëm dhe i kontribuon bashkëjetesës, mirëqenies, zhvillimit, begatimit...të kësaj shtëpie të përbashkët të quajtur Tokë.
Pra, ilaçi i vetëm kundër kalaveshjes, stërkeqjes, tjetërsimit... është kthimi kah vetvetja. Kah traditat tua. Kah virtytet. Vetëm kështu ia kthen buzëqeshjen, krenarinë, mirëqenien... vendit tënd. Vetëm kështu i do dhe i nderon më shumë të tjerët. Vetëm kështu të duan dhe të nderojnë më shumë të tjerët.

I peshoj vlerat dhe gjithherë llogaria më del ndryshe nga ç’iu del, p. sh., ekonomistëve, politikanëve...
Në mungesë të parqeve dhe terreneve tjera për lojëra dhe argëtim, fëmijët e lagjes sime luajnë në rrugë. Gjithmonë luajnë përpara shtëpisë sime. Vonë e kam marrë vesh se përpara pallateve të fqinjëve të mi nuk guxojnë të luajnë, ngase ua prishin (larg qoftë!) rrethojat e shtrenjta, fasadat, lulishtet... me ndonjë top të devijuar. Përpara kasolles sime nuk i kanë këto halle. (Ani çka që unë paguaj tatim për të e ata për të vetat jo!). Lirisht hyjnë dhe e marrin topin kur iu bie në kopsht. Shpesh ua jap edhe vetë. Kur i rrok etja hyjnë lirisht dhe pinë ujë në çezmën e oborrit. Marrin edhe pemë nga kopshti im. Lirisht.
Shpesh ndalem dhe e krahasoj vlerën e këtyre pallateve me vlerën që ka kasollja ime. Dhe, për çudi, gjithherë përdhesja ime prej qerpiçësh më del më e çmueshme. Shumë më e çmueshme.
Ekonomistët dhe politikanët bëjnë llogari ndryshe. Krejt ndryshe.  

Edhe tash, pas pavarësimit të vendit, një pjesë e atdheut tim ka mbetur në mëshirën e djallit. Qeveria e një vendi fqinj bën ç’është e mundur për ta mbajtur nën kontroll këtë pjesë, derisa qeveria e vendit tim rri e këqyr seri. 

Para disa ditësh, më ra në dorë ky dorëshkrim i një mikut tim:




 Reportazh nga veriu i Kosovës

PO E LËSHUAN CERAJA, U ZBRAZ SHALA

Tollovisë frymëmarrëse të gjysmëqytetit, të ditës së premte, pesë tetor dymijë e..., i ikim me autobusin e parë të orës 8 e 15 minuta të mëngjesit.
Pas njëzetë minutash rrugëtim, zbresim në Stantërg. Aty, siç ishim marrë vesh më parë, na priste Sejdiu, një kushëri yni - punëtor i Minierës së Stantërgut. Bashkë me të dhe me Jetishin, po ashtu kushëri dhe punëtor shumëvjeçar i Minierës, si dhe me Idrizin, djalin e vëllait tim - punëtor i Shërbimit Policor të Kosovës, i rrekemi përpjetë bjeshkës për ta arritur qafën e Pretenit të Melenicës.
Rrugën deri në Preten e bëjmë me mund të madh. As fresku i këndshëm i kësaj dite të bukur të vjeshtës së hershme, as ajri i pastër i bjeshkës, që na i befason për të mirë mushkëritë tona të vyshkura, sikur nuk na e lehtësojnë barrën e madhe të rezervave ushqimore që morëm me veti. Ecim ngadalë, këmbë pas këmbe, siç i thonë një fjale. Dy djem nga Maxhera, që na takojnë rrugës, të cilët po nguteshin, ngase i kishin paralajmëruar se do t’u arrinte materiali për ndërtimin e shtëpive të shkatërruara gjatë luftës, sikur u liruan kur u thamë të ecnin e të mos na shoqëronin më.
Nga qafëlarta  e Pretenit, rrëzë bjeshkës vigane të Majdanit, ku ulemi për të pushuar dhe për ta pirë nga një gotë raki të fortë rrushi dhe nga një cigare duhan, vështrojmë vargmalet e Shalës, që shkojnë valë-valë derisa treten diku në horizontin e pafund, andej nga veriu. Atje diku kah fundi, deri ku arrin shikimi ynë, duken kodrinat gjysmë të zhveshura të fshatit tonë të lindjes, Cerajës, për ku jemi nisur.
Tashmë pas shpine lëmë fshatin e parë nga Stantërgu, Melenicën, një fshat i shkapërderdhur e gjysmëmalor, por me rrugë të rindërtuara mirë, me shkollë të re e të bukur, me shtëpi të reja, me një fond të mirë bagëtish, që gati kishte arritur gjallërinë e mëparshme.
Për të arritur në Cerajë duhet ta kalojmë edhe Maxherën, Dedinë, Batahirin dhe Bistricën, ndërsa anash (nga e majta) duhet ta lëmë Zhazhën, Zjaqën, Vllahinë dhe Koshtovën e Vllahisë, kurse nga e djathta Vidishiqin, Zabërgjën, Selacin dhe Ofqarin.
Ne që jemi lindur dhe jemi rritur nëpër këta shkrepa malorë, kur ballafaqohemi sërish me këtë egërsi të mrekullueshme, sidomos tash pas gjithë kësaj katrahure që ndodhi në Kosovë, se si na ngërthejnë pushtueshëm do ndjenja të çuditshme e të pashpjegueshme, që nuk na lëshojnë për një kohë të gjatë. 
I zhytur thellë në këtë det ndjenjash dhe mendimesh, më vonë mora vesh se realisht nuk kisha ndjerë dhe praktikisht nuk kisha menduar pothuajse asgjë konkrete, ngase ndjenjat nuk po mund t’i artikuloja, ndërsa mendimin nuk po mund t’i profilizoja kurrsesi. E mora me mend se diçka e tillë u kishte ndodhur edhe tre bashkudhëtarëve të mi, sado që për këtë nuk i pyeta fare. Ndoshta përjashtim bënte vetëm Idrizi, i cili kishte qenë ushtar aktiv i UÇK-së që nga fillimi i luftës në Kosovë dhe pikërisht në këto vise ishte përleshur shpeshherë me armikun në beteja të ashpra. Pak më tej, as 200 metra larg nesh, në vijë ajrore, është vendi ku ra heroikisht njëri nga komandantët e shquar të Shalës, Shemsi Ahmet (Shemi), me disa ushtarë të tij.
Istikami i Idrizit, ku bashkë me shokët e tij kishte qëndruar heroikisht për muaj të tërë, është pak më poshtë fshatit, në një shkëmb të thepisur.
- Nisemi, djema! – na përmend përnjëherë të gjithëve urdhri i prerë i Jetishit, të cilin, si më i moshuari ndër ne, e zgjodhëm udhëheqës të ekspeditës. 
Lëshohemi tatëpjetë rrugës së gjerë e zigzage, përmes një ahishte të dendur. Para shkollës së rindërtuar të Maxherës takojmë 4 fëmijë moshash të ndryshme, që po prisnin fillimin e mësimit. Pas një përshëndetjeje të zakonshme me ta, kureshtja nuk na lë pa i pyetur se sa nxënës kishte gjithsej në këtë shkollë.
- Jemi gjithsej dhjetë, në klasë të ndryshme,- na përgjigjen gati njëzëri, duke na pyetur se për ku ishim nisur kështu.
- Për Cerajë,- ua kthejmë ne dhe nisemi duke u përshëndetur ngrohtësisht me ta.
Kafjallin e hamë ngeshëm, duke i hapur rrugë oreksit, edhe ashtu të ngritur, me raki të kthjelltë rrushi, te një gurrë në dalje të Maxherës. Në fund pimë nga një kafe, nga një gotë ujë të ftohtë bjeshke dhe nisemi për Dedi.
Gjithë kjo hapësirë dhe, për çudi, përveç nesh nuk dëgjohet e as nuk lëviz gjë e gjallë. As njeri, as shtazë, as shpezë...Ku janë tingujt e ëmbël të kambanave që shoqëronin blegërimat, palljet, hingëllimat... e tufave të shumta të deleve, lopëve, dhive, kuajve, gomarëve..., që kullosnin nëpër këto livadhe të pjerrëta të këtyre fshatrave të shkapërderdhura shaljane?! Nuk është thënë kot se aty ku nuk jeton njeriu, përveç djallit nuk jeton gjallesë tjetër. Vetëm ca gëzhoja arrash, të hedhura aty-këtu nëpër rrugë, janë shenja që tregojnë se dikush, kush e di se cilën ditë, kishte kaluar këndejpari. 
Dedinë e gjejmë të shëruar pjesërisht nga plagët shkatërruese të luftës, sa i përket rindërtimit të shtëpive, mirëpo të boshatisur tërësisht. Hyjmë në oborrin e shkollës së porsandërtuar dhe përulemi me respekt përpara pllakës përkujtimore të dëshmorit Avni Shabani, ish-ushtar i UÇK-së nga ky fshat, i cili kishte rënë heroikisht në betejën e njohur të Mazhiqit. Fotografia e tij, e gdhendur bukur në pllakën e mermertë, sikur shikon hutueshëm drejt këtij tempulli drite të dryjuar dhe çuditet me qetësinë mortore që ka pllakosur fshatin. Sikur dëgjohet zëri i tij kushtrues, që thërret e pyet njëkohësisht: “Dedias, ku jeni?!”
Derisa zdirgjemi ngadalë për në Batahir të Epërm, duke qëruar dhe duke përtypur ngeshëm arra, që i morëm në Dedi, disa re të zeza zhvilloheshin me shpejtësi të madhe matanë mbi malet e Rogoznës. Duke e ditur se shiu në këto anë më së shpeshti vjen nga andej, i shpejtojmë hapat.
Ende pa arritur në Batahir, veshi na i zë ca tinguj të bukur të një kënge folklorike, që vijnë andej nga lugina.
- Atje poshtë janë shullatë e Dedisë,- na sqaron Jetishi.
Shohim edhe shtëpinë e tyre që tymon. Andej, përtej lumit, edhe dy shtëpi të tjera që dhënë shenja jete. Edhe ato janë të Dedisë.
Këto shenja jete na bëjnë që mos ta ndjejmë edhe aq peshën e shiut që po na rëndonte përherë e më shumë.
Përthahemi në një plevicë në Batahir, pran një zjarri bubulak, që e ndezim me krande të thata që i gjejmë aty brenda. Derisa pimë nga një kafe dhe nga dy gota raki, pushon shiu dhe nisemi për Bistricë. 
Batahirin e kalojmë shpejt. Edhe ashtu është një fshat i vogël, me ca shtëpi të vjetra e të shkapërderdhura, pa asnjë banor të vetëm. Përndryshe, edhe para lufte ishte gati krejtësisht i boshatisur. Këto 20-30 vitet e fundit kurrë s’i ka pasur mbi 3-4 familje që kanë banuar përherë aty. Është ndoshta i vetmi fshat në Kosovë që nuk është prekur fare nga flakët shkatërruese të luftës. Shtëpitë janë të dëmtuara vetëm nga dhëmbi i pamëshirshëm i kohës, ngase kaherë janë të boshatisura. Mbase kjo ka qenë edhe arsyeja që serbët nuk ua vunë flakën.
Pas nja 15-20 minutash mbërrijmë në lagjen e zekajve të Bistricës, lagje kjo e boshatisur prej kohësh. Nga këtu i gjithë fshati Bistricë, matanë lumit, duket si në shuplakë të dorës. Shtëpi të reja zbukurojnë edhe më peizazhin edhe ashtu të mrekullueshëm të këtij fshati luginor. Lumi Bistrica, që administrativisht ndan komunën e Mitrovicës nga ajo e Leposaviqit, është një pasuri e paçmueshme për bistricasit. Mbase kjo pasuri ka qenë edhe shkaku kryesor që i ka tërhequr këto 8 familje të përgjysmuara që të kthehen e të jetojnë këtu.
Me kërkesë të Jetishit zbresim te Mulliri i Rexhës së Muharremit, që është në fund të Përroit të Dejkocit, përrua ky që, gjatë kohës së luftës së fundit, me javë të tëra kishte strehuar me qindra e qindra banorë të këtyre anëve. Tani këtij vendi, përveçse Përroi i Dejkocit, do t’i thonë edhe “Te Varri i Behramit”, ngase gjatë luftës këtu vdiq dhe u varros plaku 80-vjeçar nga Ceraja, Behrami i Sylejmanit.
Te Mulliri i Rexhës i bëjmë disa fotografi. Jetishi na tregon se ky mulli ka qenë i vetmi që ka bluar vazhdimisht gjatë kohës së luftës dhe u ka siguruar bukë të gjithë banorëve të Përroit të Dejkocit.
Në urën e vetme mbi lumin Bistricë takojmë një djalosh afër 20 vjeçar, i cili po e shikonte në heshtje rrjedhën e pandalshme të lumit. Ishte i biri i Halit Poturit nga Bistrica.
Te shkolla pata emocione të veçanta. Këtu, në këtë shkollë, e kam filluar rrugën e dritës. Këtu, në këtë shkollë, e kam kryer tetëvjeçaren (ishim brezi i parë). Këtu, në këtë shkollë, ia kam filluar për herë të parë punës si arsimtar. Se si gumëzhinte asokohe ky oborr! Serbët e dogjën gjatë luftës, mirëpo tash, me ndihmën e miqve, u rindërtua  dhe u bë një shkollë e bukur e moderne, por, fatkeqësisht, pa asnjë nxënës të vetëm.
Në Cerajë mbërrijmë përnjëherë me perëndimin e dielli. Meqë jemi të djersitur e të lodhur shumë nga përpjeta e madhe prej Bistrice e këtu dhe meqë ende është dritë, mbledhim ca krënde të thata dhe e ndezim zjarrin përpara tendës së Ismetit të Ganës, ku edhe do ta bëjmë gjumin për dy net me radhë.
Në Cerajë e gjejmë vetëm Beqën e Shaqirit, i cili banon në një tendë tjetër, diku 50-60 metra larg tendës së Ismetit. As ai nuk është banor i përhershëm, por herë rrinë këtu e herë në shtëpinë e të vëllait në Mitrovicë, ku rrinë edhe anëtarët tjerë të familjes së tij. Posa na dëgjon zdirgjet dhe ia shtrojmë muhabetit me bukë e raki rrushi, aty afër zjarrit, deri në orët e vona të natës.
Sado që jemi të lodhur e të këputur nga rruga e gjatë e e mundimshme, gjumë bëjmë fare pak.
Të shtunën, gjithë ditën e lume sorollatemi poshtë e përpjetë fshatit. Është hera e parë që jemi këtu pas mbarimit të luftës. Nuk lëmë vend pa shkuar. Dalim në Kodër, te Kërshi i Madh, në Qukë të Shavarinës, në Lug të Leprit, në Arë t’Miftarit, te Kroi i Fshatit, në Beglluqa, në Log të Qarrit, te Livadhi i Zekës, në Shavarina, në Rreze t’Mirë, në Logishtë, në Rreze t’Ademit...
Në bazë të shtëpive dhe rrugicave, nuk njihet se është Ceraja. Gjithkund shkrumb e hi. Rrugët dhe rrugicat nuk dihen. Janë mbushur përplot pipa të bagremit, fshesa të egra, thera, manaferra, kaça, dëllinja, bari...Të krijohet përshtypja se këtu koha ka ecur vetëm prapa. Edhe mbishkrimet në varre të duket se janë të parakohshëm, madje shumë të parakohshëm. Arat dhe livadhet, që nuk janë punuar me vite, janë mbushur përplot bar dhe gropa të thella, që i kanë hapur derrat e egjër me turinjtë e tyre të fuqishëm, të cilët e kanë pushtuar gati krejt Shalën. Çdo gjë të duket ndryshe, krejtësisht ndryshe, përveç konfiguracionit që të çmallë paksa.
Me Beqën e Shaqirit fotografohemi në Kodër, te pllaka përkujtimore e fëmijëve të tij - Blerimit e Sherifes, të cilët u masakruan barbarisht, më 17 qershor 1999, nga bandat kriminele serbe.
Ushtarët belgë të KFOR-it na gjejnë nën hijen e lisave shekullorë, afër varrezave të Lagjes së Epërme, prej ku, si në pëllëmbë të dorës, shihen fshatrat serbe të komunës së Leposaviqit: Kamenica, Vuça, Sllatina, Soçanica, Stanet e Brestovës..., që duket sikur rrahin gjoks dhe na përqeshin që ende s’po gjejmë mundësi e forcë për t’u kthyer e për t’i gjallëruar këto fshatra. Pas një legjitimimi të zakonshëm, meqë këtu është zonë sigurie, duke na përshëndetur përzemërsisht dhe duke na kërkuar falje për shqetësimin, kthehen në bazën e tyre në Istikam, siç i themi ne asaj kodrine, që është në tre-kufirin e fshatrave: Cerajë, Bistricë dhe Koshtovë e Vllahisë.
Po ngryset edhe nata e dytë në mbretërinë fatale të kësaj heshtjeje mortore. Asnjë zë njeriu, as shpendi, as shtaze...Shkretëtirë! Përveç një drite të largët që, siç duket, është në fshatin Vidishiq, kund dritë tjetër në gjithë këto fshatra shaljane që duken nga këtu. Atje larg nga Maja e Mprehtë shihen dritat e një automjeti, sigurisht të ndonjë traktori a kamioni që bart dru nga malet e largëta të Orzhanës. 
- Hedh sa të mundesh dru në zjarr! – i them Idrizit dhe e di se ky është një reagim imi kryengritës ndaj kësaj errësire që ka pushtuar Shalën time të dashur.
“Dolën Ceraja, u zbraz Shala!”- kaherë kanë thënë të parët tanë. Fatkeqësisht, kjo profeci e tyre po del e qëlluar. A s’ka qenë ky edhe qëllimi afatgjatë i Serbisë!? Dhe mendoj: A ka atdhedashuri më të madhe sot se të kthehesh për të jetuar në Cerajë?
Të dielën, me agun e parë të ditës, nisemi për në shtëpi. Shenjat janë të mira edhe për një ditë të bukur e me diell.
Te Zeqiri i Abazit në Bistricë, babai i dëshmores Fatime Hetemi, e cila ra heroikisht në Drenicë, bashkë me Fehmi e Xhevë Lladrovcin, i pimë kafetë e mëngjesit.
Rrugës s’lëmë pemë pa kontrolluar mos i ka mbetur ndonjë kokërr, por kot. Ato ose i ka prishur bora e vonshme që u ra sivjet në lule, ose nuk kanë lidh në shenjë revolte ndaj banorëve që nuk po kthehen. Diçka po.
Etjen e shuajmë rrallë e tek me ndonjë kokërr thane, me ndonjë manaferrë të vonuar, apo me ndonjë dardhë a mollë të egër.
Kafjall e sillë i hamë përnjëherë në një rrasë të madhe guri, si sofër, në mes të lumit të Maxherës.
Në Stantërg mbërrijmë diku kah ora 4 pasdite. E zëmë një furgon dhe nisemi për në Mitrovicë. Derisa zdirgjemi, meditoj: E lamë pothuajse shkret gjithë këtë pasuri natyrore dhe erdhëm e u grumbulluam si peshqit këtu në këtë gjysmëqytet të zhurmshëm.
Në shtëpi mbërrij në ora 5 pasdite, me një grusht arra në çantë, që ia solla gruas dhe fëmijëve si dhuratë nga ky udhëtim dhe me nga tre ekzemplarë të librave të mi, që nuk pata kujt t’ia jap për t’i lexuar...

Qershia që i piqte e para

Muaji qershor, i 1999-ës, po i piqte ngadalë kokrrat e ëmbla. Bashkë me rrezet e ngrohta të diellit, tokën e gjakosur e të shkrumbuar të Kosovës po e shndrisnin edhe rrezet e para të lirisë.
Ishte 17 qershori. Në gjithë Kosovën u përhap lajmi i gëzueshëm se trupat aleate të NATO-s kishin hyrë gjithkund në Kosovë. Kriminelët serbë po tërhiqeshin turpshëm nga Kosova. Me duar të përgjakura po iknin andej nga veriu.
Një qershi, në arat e Avdylajve, ishte e njohur në gjithë Cerajën si e para që i piqte përherë frutat.
Blerimi e Sherifja u nisën të parët atë ditë për në Cerajë. I tërhiqte, si me magji, vendlindja. Ecnin sa mundnin e u dukej se nuk po bënin hap. I kishte marrë malli shumë për shtëpinë, për arat, për rrugicat, për livadhet, për lëndinat, për pemët, për qershinë që i piqte e para..., sado që e dinin mirë se barbarët e kishin bërë shkrumb e hi fshatin. Një ndjenjë e përzier gëzimi e pikëllimi po i përcillte gjatë gjithë rrugës. Ishin të gëzuar, ngase për herë të parë në jetën e tyre po i shihnin në horizont rrezet e para të lirisë, ndërsa të pikëlluar – ngase në shpirt po u rëndonte si gur dhembja për gjithë ato plagë që kishte marrë në shtat Kosova e tyre e dashur.
Kjo ndjenjë e përzier gëzimi e pikëllimi i përcolli edhe në amshim. Bisha karpatiane ende s’ishte ngopur me gjak. Ua zuri pritën afër qershisë që i piqte e para dhe...
Qershia që i piqte e para nuk është më vetëm qershi. Ajo është edhe diçka tjetër. Ajo është legjendë. Është filli i një legjende. Filli i një legjende për një motër dhe një vëlla. Për një motër dhe një vëlla që s’arritën t’ia shijojnë kokrrat e ëmbla në pragun e praruar të lirisë.
Që nga 17 qershori i 1999-ës, kjo është qershia e Blerimit dhe e Sherifes.
Vetëm dora e ndonjë të pashpirti mund të ngrihet drejt saj për të këputur ndonjë kalavesh të kuq...

I kam marrë në qafë fëmijët e mi. I kam edukuar keq. Duke u frikësuar nga një ekstrem, pamëshirshëm i kam përplasur në ekstremin tjetër. Ata mendojnë se vetëm nga të këqijat që i bien në qafë Kosovës duhet ta marrin hisen e vet. Kujtojnë se të mirat janë krijuar vetëm për të tjerët. Tash, s’ka kush që i bind ndryshe.

Rregullisht e paguaj rrymën, ujin, hedhurinat, tatimin në pronë... Mezi i ndaj këto mjete nga rroga ime e vogël. Nga ky burim i vetëm i buxhetit të familjes sime  7 anëtarëshe. Dhe mirë bëj që i paguaj. Borxh i kam. Po duam shtet, shtetin duhet ta bëjmë. Po duam pavarësi, pavarësinë duhet ta bëjmë.
Me llogarinë e rrymës, Radiotelevizioni i Kosovës m’i plaçkitë hiç më pak se 3 euro. M’i merr pa më pyetur fare. M’i merr nga kafshata, edhe ashtu e vogël, e fëmijëve. Dhe, shih tash absurdi tjetër! RTK-në dhe televizionet tjera tona kombëtare  shumë rrallë i shikoj, për të mos thënë nuk i shikoj fare. Nuk i shikoj për dy arsye. E para, për shkak se, në të shumtën e rasteve, kur unë kam kohë për t’i përcjellë programet televizive, nuk ka rrymë. E, edhe kur ka, mua nuk më punon televizori, ngase fqinjët e mi, me të hollat e kursyera nga mospagimi i rrymës, i ujit, i hedhurinave, i librave (sepse fëmijët i shkollojnë me librat e bibliotekës sime), i tatimeve... kanë blerë (përveç gjeneratorëve) dofarë trafosh, me të cilat ma vjedhin e ma lënë vetëm xixë rrymën mua që e paguaj rregullisht. Pra, ata që s’e paguajnë rrymën kanë rrymë, ndërsa unë që e paguaj nuk kam. Ata që s’e paguajnë RTK-në e shikojnë programin, ndërsa unë që e paguaj s’mund ta shikoj. Dhe, e dyta, për shkak të programeve të shumta çorode. Sidomos programet për të rinj janë katastrofë fare. Nuk di kush e ku i ka gjetur këta farë bastardësh e bastardeshash, që flasin kaq keq shqip. Që nuk dinë të flasin shqip fare. Që në fjalorin e tyre s’i kanë as 100 fjalë e edhe ato bastarde. Që s’dinë të flasin as si një bari i shekullit të kaluar e aty janë punësuar si gazetarë e redaktorë dhe udhëheqin, sajojnë e moderojnë emisione të ndryshme. Që s’dinë ta shqiptojnë as shkronjën e parë të alfabetit tonë e lëre më diçka tjetër, sepse në vend se “a” ata thonë “ua”. P. sh. në vend se të thonë “katër”, fjala vjen, ata thonë “kuatër”, në vend se “Gashi” – “Guashi”, etj. etj. Lëre mos e nga! Dhe për shkak se këto televizionet tona po i kultivojnë shumë antivlerat. Nga “kurrgjëja” po përpiqen të krijojnë “diçka” dhe “diçkajën” nuk po e përfillin fare. Nga “kurrkushat” po përpiqen të krijojnë “dikusha” e “dikushat” s’po i përfillin fare. A s’është absurde që opinioni ynë më shumë i njeh dofarë “reperash” e “repereshash” (vetëm po i marrë si shembull se ka edhe të fushave të tjera plot e plot) që televizionet tona na i servojnë përditë me ato veshje, tekste e melodi krejt çorode, sesa, fjala vjen, Ismail Kadarenë, Rexhep Qosjen, Azem Shkrelin, Agim Vincën, Ali Podrimën, Aleksandër Moisiun, Bekim Fehmiun, Ehat Musën, Nexhmie Pagarushën, Shpresa Gashin, Inva Mulën, Bashkim Paçukun, Hysni Klinakun, Daut Berishën... që rrallë e kurrë i shohim në ekranet televizive të televizioneve tona. E ku të mos dalin pastaj këta farë pishpirikash e pishpirikeshash e të fryhen si gjelat. Janë bërë të njohur erifat me kurrgjë hiç. Televizionet e kanë këtë forcë. Më kujtohet njëfarë qeni në një seri të huaj për fëmijë, që luhej dikur moti. Lejsi e quanin. Ka qenë shumë i popullarizuar, po asgjë më shumë se qen nuk ishte. Si çdo qen tjetër.
Për këtë shkak më dhimbsen ato 3 euro që m’i plaçkitë RTK-ja se, përndryshe, do t’i kisha paguar me kënaqësi.

Ndonëse ka kaluar kohë e gjatë, si sot më kujtohen fjalët e redaktorit të një reviste letrare, të thëna me rastin e një përvjetori të rëndësishëm të daljes së kësaj reviste.

Që në nismë e ëndërruam dhe e projektuam si një dritare të vogël, nga mund të depërtojnë rrezet e fisme e të ngrohta të shpirtit. E ëndërruam si një urë, përmes së cilës kalohet prej zemre në zemër, prej dashurie në dashuri... E ëndërruam si një valë freskuese, që do t’i ledhatojë pushtueshëm të gjitha brigjet e etura.
Gjatë rrugëtimit tonë, deri këtu, dorën në zemër, edhe përkundër këtij vetëbesimi, shumë herë na përcolli frika. Një frikë e fisme, po përherë gërryese: A do të kemi fuqi krijuese që t’i shprushim deri në thellësi edhe dashuritë më të fjetura, edhe dashuritë më të plagosura, edhe dashuritë më të largëta...?
Edhe në art si në jetë: Ta luftosh urrejtjen, do të thotë të luftosh për dashuri; ta luftosh të shëmtuarën, do të thotë të luftosh për të bukurën; ta luftosh të keqen, do të thotë të luftosh për të mirën; ta luftosh robërinë, do të thotë të luftosh për lirinë; ta luftosh errësirën, do të thotë të luftosh për dritën...
Kjo ka qenë dhe është lufta jonë. Ky ka qenë dhe është synimi ynë. Armë të vetme kishim e kemi poret më të ndritshme e më të thella të shpirtit.

Ç’është gjithë kjo mospërfillje e shijeve të lexuesve, edhe ashtu të pakët, të poezisë! Gjithë kjo fyerje që i bëhet letërsisë sonë! Gjithë ky nënçmim!
Gati për çdo ditë orë letrare, konkurse letrare, mitingje të poezisë...
Mblidhen dështakë dhe injorantë të letërsisë dhe i lexojnë “poezi” njëri-tjetrit. Japin e marrin çmime letrare pa kurrfarë kriteresh. I fryjnë biografitë e veta dhe të njëri-tjetrit si biografi bibanësh. Shkruajnë për librat e shoqi- shoqit si për vlera kulmore dhe vetëm kur t’i lexosh ata e sheh se për çfarë shkarravinash është fjala. 
Ç’rëndësi ka çmimi letrar i dhënë sipas kriterit “është i biri a e bija e filanit a fistekut”, “i ka vithet e mira”, “është dorëlirë”, “e ka qesen plot e përplot”...
Poezia është poezi, letërsia është letërsi, vlera është vlerë dhe ato nuk njohin kritere të tilla.
Marri u qoftë, dështakë të mjerë! Na bëtë horë, he medet!

Humbja e shijes për të bukurën është parashenja e parë e zhbërjes së njerëzimit.
Ne nuk kemi kohë të lexojmë libra, të shkojmë në teatër, t’i vizitojmë ekspozitat e artit...
Kërkojmë falje, po jemi shumë të zënë! Jemi kah zhbëhemi.

Bëhen nga dy-tre veta, e regjistrojnë ndonjë OJQ, që merret kinse me art dhe kulturë dhe gjithë ditën e lume i sheh nëpër qytet kah sorollaten me do çanta krahaqafë, që ua rrahin prapanicat. S’lënë birucë pa i rrasur hundët mos po “luan” kund ndonjë sponsor për t’ua financuar projektet e tyre shumetnike. Kur ndalesh dhe e sheh “punën” e tyre “artistike”, barku të pëlcet. S’e dinë as gjuhën e vet amtare, he medet! Sa paraja e pistë “shpërlahet” përmes tyre, derisa për artin dhe kulturën e mirëfilltë s’çan kush kokën!
Shpesh nëpër emisione çorode të televizioneve tona “të famshme” i sheh këta farë “artistësh”. I sheh nëpër restorante e kafene, ku japin e marrin çmime, pa kurrfarë kriteresh, madje edhe për “Vepra Jetësore”! Artistë se jo mahi!!!

Të dalësh përpara opinionit dhe të bësh “humor” në llogari të gjuhës së tij, duke e përqeshur dhe duke e fyer rëndë atë, siç po bëjnë disa nga “humoristët” dhe “artistët” tanë “të famshëm”, të cilëve këto televizionet tona po u japin hapësirë të bollshme në ekranet e tyre, është njësoj sikur të shkosh në Mekë e të dalësh përpara miliona pelegrinëve e t’ua shash (mos qoftë prej gojës sime!) me Muhamed e me Kuran, apo të shkosh në Vatikan e t’i shash me Jezus e me Bibël (larg qoftë!) e të presësh që ata të qeshin!
Kështu po ndodh në disa emisione “humoristike” në këto televizionet tona. Sa të mjerë duken këta farë bastardësh kah zgërdhihen aty me vetveten dhe me marrëzitë e veta. Turpi i botës!  

Edhe krijimet e mia nganjëherë më duken kundërthënëse. Kundërthënëse si vetë jeta. Disa herë kam dashur t’i asgjësoj, t’i djeg librat e mi. Si prifti e berberi librat kalorësiakë nga biblioteka e Don Kishotit të Mançës.

Derisa e kishte përfunduar punën e vet të lodhshme, kishin arritur kohë të tjera. Ishte krijuar njëfarë xhungle shpirtërore, ku më nuk dihej çka ishte e çka nuk ishte vlerë. Vëmendja njerëzore ishte shpërqendruar tmerrësisht nga e bukura, nga njerëzorja...
E ai, diçka të bukur, diçka të vlefshme kishte përgatitur për t’ia ofruar njerëzimit, por vetëm duhej gjetur mënyra e duhur për ta tërhequr vëmendjen.
Mendoi-çmendoi dhe, më në fund, vendosi.
E mbushi një kamion libra nga biblioteka e tij e pasur (e vetmja pasuri që kishte në këtë jetë) dhe doli e u dogj, bashkë me to, në qendër të qytetit.
Derisa organet e hetuesisë po i hulumtonin shkaqet e kësaj vetëvrasjeje kaq të veçantë e kaq enigmatike, në shtëpinë e tij përdhese dikush i gjeti një mori dorëshkrimesh.
Kur hirin e trupit të tij, bashkë me hirin e bibliotekës, erërat e fuqishme e kishin tretur gjithandej nëpër botë, këto dorëshkrime u botuan.
Sot, studiuesit dhe kritikët më të njohur botërorë këta libra i vlerësojnë si kryevepra të letërsisë botërore. 

Çudi, edhe perënditë shkruakan letra dashurie?!

Vdekatarja ime e dashur,
Unë jam pjesa tjetër e jetës, ajo e padukshmja, e pakapshmja..., ajo e vërteta, që dhemb e kënaq përnjëherë. Ti këtë, fatkeqësisht, nuk e sheh, nuk e ndien, nuk e heton..., andaj aq pak përngjajmë, aq pak kuptohemi...
Dhe ti kujton se më ofendon me sjelljet dhe veprimet tua. Kujton se më fyen, se më poshtëron..., e nuk e di se ajo shkretëtirë shpirtërore, që është mbarsur në qenien tënde vdekatare, nuk mund ta mundë një dashuri të përjetshme, që kaherë ka lindur e është rritur në mua.
Ti nuk je e vetëdijshme se edhe kolla ime e thatë, që ti aq shumë i druhesh, është pjesë e lirisë sate që nuk e meriton. Logjika jote e ngushtë prej vdekatarje kurrë nuk do ta kuptojë se cilës dashuri ia kam falur një pjesë të mushkërive të mia.
Dhe... nuk është çudi që ti i do e i nderon, apo së pakut kështu shtiresh, vetëm ata si ti, pra vdekatarët, të cilët dinë vetëm të të marrin gjithë çka ke nga jashtësia jote e bukur, e kurrë të të dhënë diçka nga vetja e tyre e zbrazët si shpellë.
Ua pafsh hairin, ja ku i ke këta zvarranikë të padukshëm, vdekatarja ime e dashur!
Ne të pavdekshmit jemi ndryshe, krejtësisht ndryshe.
Më vjen keq që këtë s’do ta kuptosh kurrë.
Kurrë!
Tung!

Afera epshesh!
Shkojnë e i ngatërrojnë njerëzit epshet shtazarake me ndjenjat e fisme të dashurisë! Harrojnë që shtazarakja është shtazarake, njerëzorja – njerëzore! Arsyetohen se epshet janë një nevojë e domosdoshme trupore për zbrazje apo mbushje. Kështu është, po duhet ditur mirë se ku dhe si të zbrazemi apo të mbushemi njerëzisht. Përndryshe bëhemi kafshë dhe, larg qoftë, mund t’u gjuhemi edhe... Njerëzimi ka krijuar rregulla edhe në këtë fushë. Pse nuk i përfillin të panjerëzishmit është tjetër çështje.
Të epshmet që i njoh unë kanë “kritere” të forta. Ai, të cilit i jepen ato, duhet të ketë post të lartë. Drejtor e përpjetë.
Të epshmit që i njoh unë janë “atdhetarë” të devotshëm. Turr pas pushtetit për t’u bërë drejtorë e përpjetë.
Çfarë dashurish!!!
Athua si do të ndjehen nesër, së pakut, para fëmijëve të vet (pavarësisht se a e dinë me kë i kanë) kur t’u dalin duq në shesh këto afera epshesh?! Për llogari përpara ndërgjegjes së tyre nuk po flasim fare, ngase... 

Një bilanc i vetëtimtë përpara ndërgjegjes sate dhe...përfundoi gjithçka! Ke bërë çka ke bërë, s’ke bërë çka s’ke bërë! Iku e bekuara!
Sa i lehtë e i madhërishëm ky akt për ata që i kanë paq llogaritë me ndërgjegjen e vet, sa i tmerrshëm e i shëmtuar për të tjerët!

Të mos ketë as ceremoni varrimi, as të mos hapet dera për ngushëllime, të dashurit e mi!
Për ta mbajtur gjallë fizikun tim, më detyrojnë të punoj e të merrem me gjëra krejt të parëndësishme, me gjëra krejt të kota... Madje, më detyrojnë të mos punoj fare. Dhe, kështu, pavetëdijshëm, herë e vrasin, herë e plagosin, herë s’e lënë për të lindur një diçka aq të bukur që mbarset në brendinë time prej vullkani. Një diçka që do të vdesë e nuk do të lindë më kurrë.
Sa pamëshirshëm m’i vjedhin këto çaste, nga jeta ime e shkurtër, kriminelët e mi të dashur, që të vijnë pastaj e t’i thonë gjithë ato fjalë të zgjedhura, gjithë ato fjalë të bukura te varri im.

Kjo është vetëm një grimcë nga ajo e dukshmja, sipërfaqësorja... Është vetëm një pikë e vogël  në këtë pellg të pafund absurdesh e paradoksesh.
Mund ta merrni me mend se çka do të ndodhte sikur t’i dinim të gjitha ato që ndodhin prapa perdes. Tmerr! Tmerr!! Tmerr!!!
E ne jetojmë në vorbullën e këtij tmerri. Jetojmë me vetëdëshirë. Se... mashtrohemi me gjëra krejt të parëndësishme, krejt të pavlefshme..., për të cilat e flijojmë edhe lirinë tonë të brendshme. Dhe, duke e flijuar lirinë tonë të brendshme, ne na duhet patjetër të bëhemi: hajna, lajkatarë, servilë, demagogë, hafije, kontrabandistë, kriminelë, smirëzinj, spiunë, kurva,  kurvarë... Dhe, kur ta marrim ndonjërin nga këta tituj “të nderuar”, apo shumë tituj përnjëherë (siç e do logjika e këtij lloji) ne na duhet patjetër t’ia nximë jetën njëri tjetrit. Dhe, duke ia nxirë jetën njëri tjetrit, ne e nximë jetën tonë të përbashkët dhe e bëjmë ferr. Dhe kur, kështu vullnetarisht, jetën tonë të përbashkët e nximë dhe e bëjmë ferr, dalim e këlthasim, pa fije turpi: Jeta është rrenë! Jeta është kurvë! Jeta është turp! Jeta është hiç!...
E, do të mund të jetonim edhe ndryshe.
Se... liria nuk është diçka e jashtme. Përkundrazi. Jashtë vetes sonë ajo nuk ekziston. Pavarësisht prej rrethanave. Ajo është diku në ne. Diku thellë në brendinë tonë të fjetur. Vetëm se duhet ta shprushim, ta shpërthejmë, ta bëjmë... dhe do ta shohim, do ta zbulojmë një tjetër vete brenda vetes sonë të ndrydhur, brenda vetes sonë të stërkequr, brenda vetes sonë të bastarduar. Pa këtë vete tjetër, pa këtë vete të dytë, nuk ka jetë, nuk ka dashuri, nuk ka ardhmëri...

Sot e kësaj dite s’e kam të qartë në ishte vajzë a engjëll. Ndoshta edhe... s’ishte asgjë.
Mund të ketë qenë vetëm një halucinacion. Atë ditë pata punuar si tepër. Si tepër e pata ngarkuar trurin tim të vogël. Zarfin mund ta ketë sjellë edhe filozofi D. N. Mund ta ketë sjellë edhe poeti e shkrimtari L. D. Mund ta ketë sjellë edhe dikush krejt tjetër.
Mbase edhe... Ku ta dish?!

                ____________________

----------


## Brari

per ceshtje kohe lexova deri ku mbaron "meditja".. e me von do lexoj pjeset e tjera..

nuk di pse e quan proze post moderniste..

ska ketu asgje post moderniste vec kohes per te cilen ben fjale qe i perket koheve moderne..
ti ke bere nje proze krejt klasike.. ashtu sic behet proza e vertete ajo qe eshte lexuar me endje e do te lexohet perhere.. me endje nga dashamiret e letersise se bukur..
nejse..etiketimi nuk ka rendesi..
kryesore eshte se ju Sabit shkruani mrekullisht bukur..

Pra ne Forumin tone u cfaq dhe nje Prozator i madh.. SABIT IDRIZI.. 

por dhe kjo poezi e vogel eshte nje brilant i vertete..

--

SHQETËSIM

Kemi filluar të hamë me sy
E të shohim me tyta
Në këtë xhungël zorrësh

Të duam me xhepa
Të urrejmë me bark
Kemi filluar

Kaherë skemi qeshur me shpirt
Skemi qarë me zemër

Kah kështu, o Tokë?!
Kah kështu pa kokë?!

--


Te prift e mbara o Sabit.. 

Ke nje pende te rralle..

--

Kosova do shkoj patjeter perpara edhe se ka shkrimtar e mendimtar si ju  i nderuar Sabit..!

----------


## mondishall

Bashkoj me Brarin vleresimin per shkrimin, kurse ne lexim jam ne rifillim. Urime, urime, z.Sabit!
----------------------------------------------------
Të krijosh domethënë...të krijosh.

----------


## sabit idrizi

Sabit IDRIZI


I SHKAPËRDERDHUR

Shpesh e më shpesh më ndodh
Të zgjohem krejtësisht i shkapërderdhur
Brenda vetvetes

Ku t’i zë fijet e mendimeve
Cilit kujtim t’i vardisem më parë

A t’ia nisi e ta dashuroj marrëzisht
Këtë grua “mollë” të (Mes) jetës sime
A t’i kthehem sërish flokëverdhës së dikurshme të buzëlumit 

Në barkun e kalit antik a ta vras gjarprin
E të vdes ëmbël për këtë qytet
A t’i hap portat e përbirimit
E të jetoj përdhunshëm përtej dashurisë

Shpesh e më shpesh më ndodh
Të zgjohem krejtësisht i shkapërderdhur
Brenda vetvetes 


DRUAJTJE E PAKUPTIMTË

Të gjithë mbështetemi në dashuri
E dashurisë i druhemi
Si gjarprit

Pse kaq pamëshirshëm e ndrydhim në vete
Këtë zjarr
Këtë dalldi kaq të fisme

Mos vallë kemi filluar të vdesim përbrenda
Si guacat
E nuk po e shohim



SHALJANËT E MI

Dikur
Me strajcat e tyre të dhirta
Përditë zhdirgjnin ngapak bjeshkë
Në qytetin tim të verdhosur

Dhe kur i shteronin ato pak ëndrra të brishta
E fusnin sërish në kraharor nga një grusht kollë të thatë
Dhe u syheshin lartësive

Tash
Me bagazhet e tyre të hekurta
Përditë bartin e bartin diçka
E s’di kush se pse
E s’di kush se kah...


METEORËT

Shikoni sa teatralisht bëjnë vetëvrasje
Sa etshëm digjen shqim
Këta narcisë të vdekshëm

Në bukurinë mahnitëse të rënies
Sa tmerrshëm e kafshojnë vetveten
Nga kënaqësia e çastit 

Në zhdukje
Përherë në zhdukje
Kjo botë yjesh të rremë 
Që bien


LULJA ADAM

Kjo lule
Nuk mund të jetë Adam
Po s’e polli nga brinjët e veta
Një grua

Një mëkat
Po s’e polli një mëkat
Nuk mund të ekzistojë më
Kjo botë prej vazoje


POETËT DASHUROHEN NATËN

(Poetët, si kalorësit e arratisur, po s’e patën, duhet ta trillojnë një dashnore)

Nga palca e territ i nxjerrin
Dashnoret e veta të krisura

As si gra të pabesa
As si zana që shitojnë

Nuse të epshta
Që veç sa s’pëlcasin
U duken

I shtrijnë në shtretërit e tyre të pagjumësisë
Dhe deri në agim
I shterin me të puthura


ENIGMATIKE

O ende e palindur
O kaherë e perënduar
Fshihet diku koha ime

Unë nuk shkoj derisa të mos vijë
Ajo nuk vjen derisa të mos shkoj
Dhe...
Hajt tash qëlloja
A veja 
A pula


KUNDËRSHTUESE

E projektoj një epokë që s’është vetëm e imja
Ma shëmtojnë me djallëzi që është vetëm e tyre

E kush më mirë se poeti di t’i projektojë
E kush më keq se demoni di t’i shëmtojë
Do kohë të ëndërrta që s’po lindin


JAM

Jam plot e përplot Dashuri
Plot e përplot Atdhe
Dhembje e pambarim jam krejt


DËSHIRA E FUNDIT

Ma bëni një varr prej gjoksit tim të shtrydhur
Që t’i përngjajë ëndrrës sime të ndrydhur

Më lani me qumështin e gruas së murosur
Që të bëhem tokë kurrë më e përdhosur

Më mbuloni me pak dhé të dashurisë
Që kujtimi për mua t’i ngjajë ardhmërisë

Dhe më lini të qetë në vetminë time të madhe
Që ta projektoj ringjalljen për një botë pa halle

----------


## mondishall

Vazhdoj kenaqesine ne lexim dhe urimin per frymezim te metejshem. Pershendetje nga Mondi

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Përshëndetje të veçanta poet, shkrimtar Sabit IDRIZI,

Secili që mund të shkruaj një poezi në nivel, ai mund të merret me shkrime në të gjitha zhanret e mundshme letrare...

Thjesht, Ju dini të shkruani poezi - poezia e juaj është shumë moderne, kërkon meditim të thellë, ka fuqi magjepëse, figura të bollshme artistike, porosi e mesazh të qartë...

Urime e përgëzime të thella!*

----------


## sabit idrizi

Sabit IDRIZI

Përshëndetje të përzemërta të gjithë atyre që i lexojnë krijimet e mia, posaçërisht atyre që marrin mundimin të ma drejtojnë ndonjë fjalë miradije. Paçi shëndet, jetë të gjatë dhe gjithë të mirat në jetë. Përshëndes në veçanti Brarin, Mondishallin, Agim Metbalën, Mërgesën...

----------


## shigjeta

*KA KOHË*

Ka kohë që përpiqem për t’ju thënë diçka
Diçka për kurrgjënë, diçka për gjithçka

Ka kohë që n’shurdhësi po m’përplaset fjala
Për do kohë të mira, për do kohë t’përdala

Ka kohë që po pres të ma vëni veshin
Ju që iu ka dalë tambli mbi përsheshin

S’di pse ndiej nevojë për ta thënë një fjalë
Se ende s’kam vdekur, se ende jam gjallë

S’di pse ndiej nevojë t’më dëgjoj dikush
Kur thellë brenda meje diçka djeg si prush

Ka kohë që jam mbyllur n’timen dashuri
Lamtumirë o fjalë, lamtumirë njerëzi...


*PËRDITSHMËRIA*

Më tmerron, më çmend kjo njëjtësi
Që nesër do të kthehet në mall
Në dashuri...


*PRAPË*

Prapë diqysh si tym
Diqysh si mjegull
Edhe pas gjithë asaj stuhie

Prapë diqysh si natë
Diqysh si terr

Dikush këtu prapë po ma vjedh diellin


*VËLLAZËRISHT*

Për hir të paqes
(Që aq shumë i duhet këtij vendi të shumëvuajtur)
Hisen time të Atdheut
Sërish ma vodhën pronarët e lirisë

E shoh përditë kah e bartin poshtë e përpjetë
Me vetura luksoze
Ata me të cilët dikur u morëm vesh ndryshe

Nga gjithë ato ëndrra të përbashkëta
Që dikur i ushqenim vëllazërisht
Sërish vëllazërisht më ra hise skamja

Edhe ajo e pafytyrësisë, natyrisht...


*POROSI*

Përpiquni që ta kapni në horizont rrezen e parë të diellit
E ta shpërndani gjithandej nga ka natë

Përpiquni që ta prisni në qepallë pikën e parë të vesës
E ta derdhni gjithandej nga ka etje

Përpiquni që ta bluani në shuplakë kokrrën e parë të pjekur
E ta gatuani gjithandej nga ka uri

Përpiquni që kurrë të mos ketë urrejtje
Përpiquni që përherë të ketë dashuri


*KËRKOJ TË ZHVILLOHEN HETIME*

E di
Të gjitha fajet për vdekjen time
Do t’m’i shkarkojnë aty tek varri

Eh, i shkreti
Do të thonë
E mbyti veten për kurrgjë hiç

Dhe do të kthehen ashtu pikëllueshëm
Për t’ia hëngër sërish mushkëritë
Ndonjë poeti


*PA IDENTITET*

Ju mund të më vidhni diçka nga lashtësia ime e heshtur
Siç vidhej dikur Pema e Ndaluar në Kopshtin e Praruar të Edenit

Ta vendosni në ballë si mëkatin që s’falet
Dhe të niseni përpara ashtu hajnisht

Mund të ecni ashtu me shekuj
Me mileniume mund të ecni

Dhe vetëm kur të mbërrini atje ku s’mbërrihet kurrë
Do ta kuptoni se sa pak keni ecur
Brenda vetvetes suaj të rreme


*KOZMETIKË*

Sa shëmtitë
Sa qelbësirat fshihen
Pas kësaj perdeje të aromtë
Plot ngjyra


*RRUGËTIM*

Të gjithë e dimë se cili është fundi
Dhe prapë ngutemi andej nga ai cak

Në fillim diqysh krejt ëndërrt
Krejt shtruar e marrim këtë rrugë

Dikur ngadalë nis e na lodhet pritja
Nis e na lodhet çasti i mbërritjes diku

Pastaj fillojmë e i shfletojmë përmallshëm ditët
I shfletojmë përmallshëm kohët e lëna peng

Përmallshëm kërkojmë diçka të fshehur
Diku atje krejt përtej tyre

Kërkojmë diçka që kurrë nuk e dimë çka është


*KULLOTËSIT E ATDHEUT*

Dikur
I përpija vuajtjet si pilula veremi
Për hir të do rrezeve të praruara që na takonin këtu

Tash
Me mushkëri të thithura frymoj mbi këtë dhé
Me do grykës të mjerë që kullosin atdhe


*DASHURI NË VENDLINDJE*

E shtrij brishtësinë e gruas së përndeztë
Në ashpërsinë e gurtë të vendlindjes sime
Dhe bëj dashuri

Deri në shterje
Deri në përjetësi
Do të përpëlitem këtu
Midis këtyre dy shemrave paqësore

Qykë –
Edhe kjo koka ime e malësortë

----------


## Astrit Kosturi

> Sabit IDRIZI
> ...................................
> POETËT DASHUROHEN NATËN
> (Poetët, si kalorësit e arratisur, po s’e patën, duhet ta trillojnë një dashnore)
> 
> Nga palca e territ i nxjerrin
> Dashnoret e veta të krisura
> 
> As si gra të pabesa
> ...


I nderuar Sabit Idrizi!

Nuk gjej dot fjale per poezine dhe prozen tuaj, si per nga shijet artistike, ashtu edhe per mesazhet qe percjellin.
Çka kam cituar nga ju me lart, dua te them se jeni shqetesimi i vetevetes, jeni prushi i kujteses kombetare, duke ardhur tek ne dhe tek gjithe lexuesit shqiptare, si nje lajmetar i dashurise njerezore per gjithçka shqiptare. Apeli Juaj eshte njerezor, poetik dhe kerkon ne pafundesi e ne perjetesi nje bote me te paqte dhe te prosperuar.

Pergezime dhe krijimtari te bollshme!

----------


## sabit idrizi

I nderuari mik, Astrit Kosturi,

Kujtoj se krijimtaria është një vetëflijim i bukur për dashurinë, për të njerëzishmen... Pra, të jesh krijues do të thotë të vuash bukur, të vetëflijohesh bukur, të çmendesh bukur... Të bëhesh kurban në themelet e dashurisë, në themelet e të njerëzishmes... 
Të falënderoj për fjalët e bukura në adresë të krijimtarisë sime. Të dëshiroj shëndet dhe gjithë të mirat në jetë! Krijimtari të mbarë, i dashur mik!

Sabit Idrizi - Mitrovicë

----------


## sabit idrizi

Sabit IDRIZI

Vështrim 

POEZI SHTRESORE DERI NË PAFUNDËSI 

(Me rastin e botimit të poezisë së përzgjedhur të Agim Vincës)


Një ndër parakushtet për t’u çmendur është që të kesh mend. E kam fjalën për “çmendjen e bukur poetike”, e cila, për ata që dinë ta shfrytëzojnë si terapi, është ilaçi më i mirë kundër çmendjes nga paudhësitë dhe çoroditjet e shumta që i pjell përditshmëria me pangopësinë e vet të përhershme për diçka krejt banale dhe aspak domethënëse për kuptimësimin e jetës.
Një ditë, pas një përballje të tmerrshme me teket e saja, hetova se kisha nevojë për një terapi të fortë. Mendova – çmendova dhe, më në fund, vendosa për Agim Vincën. Nga rafti i librave nxora përmbledhjet e tij me poezi “Kohë e keqe për lirikën” dhe “Psalmet e rrënjës” dhe i lexova e i rilexova me një frymë. I kuruar krejtësisht nga terapia që mora, në adresën elektronike të Agim Vincës drejtova këto fjalë falënderimi:


Shumë i nderuari dhe i dashuri profesor Agim,

Posa e rilexova, për të satën herë me radhë, përmbledhjen tuaj me poezi “Kohë e keqe për lirikën” dhe e lexova dhe e rilexova, me shumë kënaqësi, këtë të fundit (deri më tani) “Psalmet e rrënjës”. Të përgëzoj, mik i dashur, dhe të falënderoj nga zemra për kënaqësinë që ma ofrove përmes poezisë tënde të mrekullueshme, e cila, në kontaktin e parë, të krijon përshtypjen e një përciptësie, po që pastaj të gllabëron fuqishëm dhe të bart pahetueshëm drejt thellësive të pafundme magjike. Kjo është fuqia e artit.
Jetë të gjatë dhe gjithë të mirat!

E fillove kështu këtë vështrim timin për ta vulosur edhe një herë bindjen time kaherë të krijuar dhe përherë e më shumë të përforcuar për nivelin intelektual të Agim Vincës.
Punëtor shumëvjeçar në edukimin dhe arsimimin e brezave, historian i letërsisë, kritik letrar, poet, eseist, analist, përkthyes, antologjist, përcjellës i pakrahasueshëm i rrjedhave të letërsisë, jo vetëm shqiptare, sidomos i poezisë... dhe, mbi të gjitha, njohës dhe respektues, deri në fanatizëm, i gjuhës – Agim Vinca, për mendimin tim, është intelektuali më i kompletuar shqiptar i ditëve tona. Kontributi i tij, në të gjitha fushat që i përmendëm, është jashtëzakonisht i madh.
Nga një hulumtim i të përditshmes prishtinase “Kosova Sot”, publikuar më 28 dhjetor 2008, në faqen 14 të kësaj gazete, dilte se në mesin e pesë librave më të shitur gjatë asaj jave, që do të thotë më të lexuar në Kosovë, ishin edhe dy libra të autorëve shqiptarë: “Darka e gabuar” i Ismail Kadaresë dhe “Letër Zotit” i Agim Vincës. Kjo dëshmon se përcaktimi i SHB “Toena” dhe angazhimi i akademikut tonë të madh, Rexhep Qosja, për përzgjedhjen dhe botimin e një përmbledhjeje reprezentative të këtij autori ishte një hap sa i qëlluar po aq edhe i domosdoshëm. 
Pa as më të voglin pretendim që t’i qasem shterueshëm poezisë së kujtdoqoftë, aq më pak të një poeti si Agim Vinca, dëshiroj t’i shpreh këtu disa mendime nga arsenali i përshtypjeve të mia pas leximit dhe rileximit të përmbledhjes me poezi të zgjedhura të Agim Vincës “Letër Zotit”.
Agim Vinca është poet i këtushëm dhe i gjithkundshëm, i tashëm dhe i gjithmonshëm, ngase të kaluarat dhe të tashmet e tij, të tashmet dhe të ardhmet e tij, të ndërtuara ëndërrtë mbi tabanin e të njerëzishmes, u përkasin të gjitha kohëve dhe të gjitha hapësirave, kudo që ka frymuar, frymon dhe do të frymojë jeta. Poezia e tij është shumështresore, çka do të thotë se është e kapshme dhe e perceptueshme nga çdo kategori lexuesish. Depërtimi në thellësitë e saj magjike, natyrisht që kërkon mjeshtri leximi, por edhe dhunti për të parë të padukshmen, për të dëgjuar të padëgjueshmen... 
Poezia e Agim Vincës është kryesisht poezi atdhetare. Mirëpo atdheu i Agim Vincës, të cilit ai ia shpërfaq dashurinë deri në vetëflijim, duke u bërë njësh me dhembjet e tij, nuk është vetëm atdhe në kuptimin e ngushtë të fjalës, ngase poeti nuk e do diellin vetëm për vete dhe vetëm për bashkëkombësit e tij. Atdheu i Agim Vincës është Veleshta, është Kosova, është Shqipëria, është Ballkani, është Evropa, është Bota, është Universi...
Poezia e Agim Vincës është edhe poezi malli. Një mall baladesk, që djeg shkrumbueshëm gjithandej nëpër kohë dhe hapësira, vjen e kompozohet dhembshëm vargjeve të tij.
Poezia e Agim Vincës është edhe poezi dhembjeje. Një dhembje prometheike, që sqepton pamëshirshëm gjithandej nëpër mëlçitë e kohëve dhe hapësirave, vjen e kompozohet protestueshëm vargjeve të tij.
Poezia e Agim Vincës është edhe poezi përtejsie. Një verbëri homerike, që sheh me sytë e shpirtit gjithandej nëpër kohë dhe hapësira, vjen e kompozohet dritësisht vargjeve të tij.
Poezia e Agim Vincës është edhe poezi shqetësimi. Një përditshmëri drithëruese, që mbarset bastardisht gjithandej nëpër kohë dhe hapësira, vjen e kompozohet mbarësisht vargjeve të tij.
Poezia e Agim Vincës është edhe poezi krenarie. Një krenari vinciane, që ngre krye gjithandej nëpër kohë dhe hapësira, vjen e kompozohet vincianisht vargjeve të tij.
Në poezinë e Agim Vincës ka dashuri, ka urrejtje... Dashuri ndaj çdo gjëje që meriton të dashurohet, urrejtje ndaj çdo gjëje që meriton të urrehet.
Në poezinë e Agim Vincës ka universalitet...
Ja përse poezia e tij është e lexueshme dhe e dashur nga adhuruesit e artit poetik.
Nëse pajtohemi që mendimi është skeleti, kurse ndjenja mishi i poezisë, atëherë edhe në këtë rrafsh poeti Agim Vinca bashkëdyzon mjeshtërisht.
Çdo gjë të ngjizur nëpër thellësitë më fatale ndjenjore, për të mos rrëshqitur në lojë fjalësh dhe glorifikime, që e mbysin artin, Agim Vinca e depërton nëpër filtrat më të thellë të trurit.
Çdo gjë të ngjizur nëpër thellësitë më fatale mendore, për të mos rrëshqitur në filozofime të thata e shterpe, që e mbysin artin, Agim Vinca e mëlmeson me nektar shpirti.
Thënë ndryshe, Agim Vinca është një alkimist në xhunglën e pafund të fjalëve, synim ky që duhet ta ketë çdo poet lirik.
Ajo që e veçon poetin Agim Vinca është edhe guximi intelektual e qytetar, i shprehur në çdo kohë dhe në çdo rrethanë.
Që nga poezia paraprijëse e këtij vëllimi “Të jesh poet”, faqe 27, e shkruar në vitin tashmë të largët 1978, në të cilën poeti harton “kushtetutën” e misionit të vet aspak të lehtë, e deri tek poezia trevargëshe “Paradoks”, që është një perlë e vërtetë, e që zë vend në kopertinën e fundit të këtij libri, ka me qindra poezi, të shkruara në kohë e rrethana të ndryshme. Pra, poeti foli kur duhej të fliste dhe heshti kur duhej të heshtte, pavarësisht prej kërcënimeve të përhershme,

Kur fola, më thanë: hesht!
Kur heshta, më thanë: fol!
Folehesht, heshtefol – jeta ime.

duke e respektuar kështu, nen për nen, “kushtetutën” e tij, madje duke u shndërruar edhe në rrufepritës.

E falënderojmë Agim Vincën për gjithë atë që na dha deri më tani, duke i dëshiruar jetë të gjatë fizike e krijuese dhe gjithë të mirat në jetë.

----------


## sabit idrizi

Sabit IDRIZI

DILEMË POETI

Guaca ime e heshtjes
Cila është në det
Rrugëtoj unë me valën
A ikën ajo vetë

Vjen nga jashtë liria
A ndryhet diku n’mua
Thuaje troç o det
Pse t’merr fjala n’thua

Jam unë ky që jam
I derdhur në letër
Është kjo koha ime
Apo ndonjë tjetër

Pse jam para kohës
Kam unë ndonjë faj
Eshtrat kur t’më kalben
Do t’lindem pastaj

----------


## GeoF

Pershendetje Sabit !
 me vjen mire qe te gjeta ne F.sh.
 JUve jeni nje pene e rralle per gjitheLetersine Shqipe, dhe Shqiptaret ne te gjithe boten duhet te kishin mundesine te njihnin penen tuaj te arte nepermjet ketij komunikimi te madh elektronik.
Ju pershendes te gjitheve, miku juaj Genti.

----------


## sabit idrizi

Sabit IDRIZI


KOTËSI

Me ëndrrën time të etur
Për shumëçka
Gërmova në rrashtën e një kohe
Pa kah

Kërkova kohën time
Gjeta ve pa qime

Nuk di nga hyra
Nuk di nga dola
Gjithçka lashë aty
Kurrgjë nuk mora


PYLLI

Me veshë e sheh edhe të padukshmen
Në një mijë forma

E në syrin që i mungon
Të vërtetën e vizaton edhe ndryshe
Nga ç’shihet

Gojë ka – thonë
Gojë s’ka

Të tjerët ia përflasin shushurimën e dushkut
Të tjerët ia numërojnë llavën me ujq

----------


## bili99

Rrofsh ! Shigjeta   qe   ke   sjelle   per  ne  nje  poet    te  shkelqyeshem!  
 Rrofsh  ! poet   i  dashur  Sabit Idrizi  qe   ke  gjetur  kohe  te  ndashe  pak nga  perlat  tua      me  ne.

Poezia "Sot" ,vertete  ate  Dite   kujt  nuk  i  ka   munguar   motivi por,  ama   rralle  kush  e   ka shprehur    kaq   bukur  ngjenjen  gjitheperfshise  nen  nje   cope   kupe-qiell.

Me  pelqyen  te gjitha  poezite   qe lexova  ne kete   teme, dhe shpresoj  se  poeti  tash  me  i   dashur   do  te  na  sjelle  kenaqesi   shpirti, do te  vazhdoj  te  lexoj  ....

Kur   u   zgjova  si  tek " I   shkaperderdhur",  u  kenaqa  qe   e   lexova   si  ne  perjetim  telepatie...
Rrofsh!   qe   i  perkujton per  "Rrugetimin" .. ata..    "Pa  Idenditet" ...qe  jane . .. " Kullotesit  e  Atdheut"
Te  deshiroj shendet   dhe   krijimtari  pa fund  poet  i  dashur.

Poet    te  ta  heq  dilemen ?  apo   e   ke   thene me  bukur  vete?

"Eshtrat   kur  t'me  kalben,
do  t'lindem  pastaj"


me  nderime,
bili99

----------


## shigjeta

> Rrofsh ! Shigjeta   qe   ke   sjelle   per  ne  nje  poet    te  shkelqyeshem!  
>  Rrofsh  ! poet   i  dashur  Sabit Idrizi  qe   ke  gjetur  kohe  te  ndashe  pak nga  perlat  tua      me  ne.
> 
> Poezia "Sot" ,vertete  ate  Dite   kujt  nuk  i  ka   munguar   motivi por,  ama   rralle  kush  e   ka shprehur    kaq   bukur  ngjenjen  gjitheperfshise  nen  nje   cope   kupe-qiell.
> 
> Me  pelqyen  te gjitha  poezite   qe lexova  ne kete   teme, dhe shpresoj  se  poeti  tash  me  i   dashur   do  te  na  sjelle  kenaqesi   shpirti, do te  vazhdoj  te  lexoj  ....
> 
> Kur   u   zgjova  si  tek " I   shkaperderdhur",  u  kenaqa  qe   e   lexova   si  ne  perjetim  telepatie...
> Rrofsh!   qe   i  perkujton per  "Rrugetimin" .. ata..    "Pa  Idenditet" ...qe  jane . .. " Kullotesit  e  Atdheut"
> ...


Une vetem pata rastin ta sillja e para krijmtarine aq te bukur te poetit Sabit Idrizi. Eshte kenaqesi qe ai vete eshte antar i forumit per te komunikuar direkt me te.
Me respekt

----------


## sabit idrizi

Sabit IDRIZI

MË THIRR NË EMËR

Emri im është puthje
Në buzët tua prej zjarri

Në buzët tua prej zjarri
Emri im është puthje

Më thirr
Më thirr
Më thirr...


NUSHË MOJ

Mos po vdes pranvera në rritën e kësaj luleje
Që aq druajtshëm ma solle atë ditë

Shikimet tona të mbytura në vazo
Mos po i shterin thellësitë e etura

Nushë moj
A ia vlen t’i këmbejmë këto gurra të cemta kujtimesh
Me një valë përvëluese malli

Se në degë
Le të skuqet e stërskuqet sa të dojë molla
Ne kurrë s’kemi për ta shijuar nektarin
E këtij mëkati lehonë


LOT GRUAJE

Ç’valë tunduese të rrahën përbrenda
Në atë takim rasti
O grua e dashuruar në erëra

Çastin e fshirje së lotit
Nga cepi i syrit tënd
Do ta ruaj si dhembjen

Si vuajtjen do ta ruaj
Drithërimën e dorës sime të vogël
Mbi faqet tua të brishta

Le të mbetet si një kujtim i valë
Si një kujtim i turbullt
I një kohe të paemër
Që (s’) na takon


GRUA

Do të mbytem në ty
Si në thellësi deti
Po të shpërtheu edhe njëherë ai lot i valë

Ta dish
Si barkë e braktisur do të fundosem
Bebëzave tua të trazuara
Deri në palcë të asaj fjale të druajtur
Që ma the atë ditë

Deri në thellësinë time të fshehur diku në ty
Do të udhëtoj sërish
Atyre shtigjeve të pashkelura të dhembjes


PARA TEJE QË S’JE GRUA

Nuk jam grueja që kini kujtue
Jam ni zanë me ju zanue
(Nga një këngë popullore)

Unë nuk jam vëllai tjetër
Që duhet të shitohet
Para teje që s’je grua

Para teje që je zanë
Unë jam vëllai tjetër
Që nuk dashurohet në hije

Grishjeve tua të lavirja
Le të mbytet kush të dojë
Përveç meje


POETËT DASHUROHEN NATËN

(Poetët, si kalorësit e arratisur, po s’e patën, duhet ta trillojnë një dashnore)

Nga palca e territ i nxjerrin
Dashnoret e veta të krisura

As si gra të pabesa
As si zana që shitojnë

Nuse të epshta
Që veç sa s’pëlcasin
U duken

I shtrijnë në shtretërit e tyre të pagjumësisë
Dhe deri në agim
I shterin me të puthura


DASHURIA

Djeg
Andaj është aq e ëmbël

Gërryen
Andaj është aq e thellë

Dhemb
Andaj është aq e padurueshme

Fshihet
Andaj është aq e përvuajtur

Shpërthen
Andaj është aq e krisur

E ndalojnë
Andaj është aq e lirë

E mbysin
Andaj është aq e përjetshme

Dashuria –
Kjo dalldi e fisme
Që vret


S’DI PSE, PO...

S’di pse, po...
Të dua

Afër teje ndjehem mirë
Edhe në çastet më të vështira
Të jetës sime

Kështu disi më the
Dhe në mua ndeze
Një zjarr


ÇËSHTJE HAMLETIANE

Fjalën të dua
Cilado grua që ta thotë
Të vë para një tundimi

Ka diçka magjike në këtë fjalë enigmë
Që të futet brenda
Si lavë vullkani

Si gurgullimë që shton etjen
Ka diçka në këtë grishje përvëluese
Që trazon thellësitë

Shpërthen a duhet të fashitet diku
Është çështje hamletiane 


NUSHA

Nusha është hija e ëndrrave të ndrydhura
Që kafshon tinëzisht nëpër shtretërit e pagjumësisë

Ajo është gjithsecila nga pak
Dhe asnjëra e tëra

Herë me një lule të helmatisur në dorë
Herë me një det lotësh të valë dëftohet

E njoh qysh nga rinia e hershme
Shtjellën e kësaj dallge të harlisur

Tash
Në prag të Mesjetës sime
Vjen e më futet në poezi
Kaq e shkapërderdhur

Të gjithë e dashurojmë këtë grua shituese
E ajo s’është e askujt


TY 

Të të prek me dorë
Droj se do t’më përderdhesh
Diku plasave të shpirtit

Të t’i puth ato buzë të lëngëta
Frikë kam se do t’më shteren
Të gjitha krojet e etjeve drithëruese

Të të pushtoj si kalanë
E di se do të vdesim poshtërsisht
Klithmave shtazarake

Andaj s’të prek
Andaj s’të puth
Andaj s’të pushtoj
Ty
Që s’di në je a s’je vërtet
Diku jashtë meje

----------


## sabit idrizi

Sabit IDRIZI


UDHËTIM ME KUJTIMIN E DASHURISË – LAVIRE


Prologu

Gjithkund më ndjek prapa
Vetëm një kujtim
Herë si lot i valë
Herë si lojë - mashtrim


Rrugës për në Durrës

Sa më shumë që i afrohem detit
Aq më larg jam nga Ti
Dhe prapë ngutem

Ç’më tërheq kështu ky varr kujtimesh
Si dheu i zi
Nizamin e paemër 

E ç’mund të gjej atje
Përveç një zbraztësie të paanë
Që t’m’i mashtrojë kaltërsisht ëndrrat për Ty


Kujtim për lotin e valë

Dal në breg
Dhe matem me detin

Andej...
Një kaltërsi vetmie e paanë
Që tretet në vetveten e humbur
Diku ëndrrave të etura për thellësi

Këndej...
Me një kujtim përvëlues për Ty
Më i zbrazët se ai pellg njelmtësie 
Unë –
Përjetuesi fatal i atij loti të valë


S’je vetëm Ti

Unë...
Dhe kaltërsia e paanë
Përpëlitemi mes zjarresh shkrumbuese

S’je vetëm Ti
E më së shumti me Ty
Është i mbushur ky det kujtimesh


Aty në breg

Aty në breg
Nëpër gëzhoja guacash që i volli deti
I dryjova kujtimet e kaltërta për Ty

Nga syri i keq
E harrimi 
Që t’i ruaj

Se ku ta dish në ç’thellësi fatale
Është mbarsur kjo valë e shkumëzuar 
Që po vjen drejt meje


Duke u kthyer nga Durrësi 

Secili bart me vete diçka
Nga ai kujtim prej kaltërsie
Që mbetet atje prapa

Dhe derisa ngjitemi zigzageve të tërthorta
Dikush e vjell nga një copë det
Dhe me qese najloni e hedh nga autobusi
Si mësyshin

Dikush i mbyll sytë për ta mashtruar natën
Derisa zgjohet trembshëm nga ndonjë ëndërr e keqe
Për dimrin e ashpër që po vjen

Unë
Me lekët e fundit
Ia blej Albanës një akullore të madhe në Fushë-Arrëz
Dhe krejtësisht i lirë nga ai ferr monedhash
Me një tufë poezi në xhep
Vazhdoj rrugën tutje për tek Ti
I lumtur...


Epilogu

Shkoj e kthehem
Me kujtimin për Ty
Dashuri

Vij e të gjej
Si përherë
Lavire

----------

